# NO es momento de invertir en bolsa



## ValPPCC (9 Mar 2020)

Aún me acuerdo en el año 2007 cuando yo era un estudiante pero ya me atraían las inversiones por mi hermano que se dedica a esto .
Llego el 2008 y todo empezó a caer, subidas y bajadas pero prácticamente podiais oler en el ambiente que se estaba cociendo un mercado bajista.
Por aquel entonces tenía unos ahorros y cada semana le insistía desesperado a mi hermano que iba a invertir y el siempre me decía “ten paciencia, si quieres ganar dinero hay que dejar los sentimientos a un lado”.
Yo que era un cabezon empeze a invertir A MiTAD de la bajada pensando que era un crack y cuando llego el 2009 llevaba un -30% habiendo comprado barato.

Yo estoy metido en el mercado USA, el ibex lo veo muy sobrevalorado a día de hoy igual que USA.

Queda mucho que bajar, mi consejo es que tengáis paciencia.
Acaso está la vacuna fabricada ya?
Os recuerdo que la situacion de Italia desgraciadamente se puede producir por toda Europa en una plazo de 10-15 dias y en EEUU en unas 3 semanas.

Sumale a todo esto la guerra del petroleo entre Arabia Saudí y Rusia que no creo que dure mas de 1 mes.
Así que mi consejo sería que esperéis por lo menos 1 MES para empezar a comprar.


----------



## PatrickBateman (9 Mar 2020)

Estoy contigo , es de lo más inteligente que he leído , te reconozco que tengo ahora mismo el instinto ludópata que me llama a comprar como un loco , pero tengo marcados unos precios de entrada , analizando valor de las compañías por fundamental que simplemente sería regalos y a los que entraría sin mirar.

Algunas de ellas están ya cerca de ese precio pero la disciplina inversora y la visión a largo plazo son cruciales para ser buen inversor y han de mantenerse.

Yo también creo que el daño todavía no está hecho 300-400 puntos al SP son cosquillas y eso me dice que esto no se ha desangrado todavía hasta que no vea de verdad el sp jodido por debajo de los 2500 puntos mantengo la calma


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Mar 2020)

Hasta los expertos recomiendan mucha prudencia, ninguno anima a entrar ahora porque está barato y habrá rebote.
El que entre ahora cogerá un cuchillo en plena caída.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (9 Mar 2020)

Esta claro que lo del virus solo acaba de empezar, es más, como toda Europa acabe como Italia esto puede durar meses, la situacion puede ir para largo. Dicho esto, yo mis aportaciones a los fondos indexados las voy a mantener.

En estos momentos es tambien importante buscar empreasas con buenos productos y market caps pequeños que no esten influencadas por el ruido del mercado.


----------



## nyyrikki (9 Mar 2020)

a mi lo que me gustaria saber es si el virus es la _*causa *_o solo la _*excusa *_para un reajuste que tenia que venir de todos modos. Se lleva tiempo hablando aqui en burbuja del oso guanoso de las bolsas. Pues posiblemente sea el coronavirus el que lo haya traido, no el que lo haya causado.
O tengo algun error en mi razonamiento?

Por otra parte se intuyen rebotes que pueden llevar a error: veo mucho interes en invertir, independientemente de todo lo demas, porque los tipos de interes siguen siendo una mierda, el sector inmobiliario esta por las nubes (en Alemania por lo menos), y hay bastante clase media en centro europa que no sabe que hacer con los ahorros,


----------



## Play_91 (9 Mar 2020)

Todavía hay tontos que dicen que el coronavirus tiene algo que ver.
Que eso es una excusa y una tontería coño, que esto es sólo el comienzo de una crisis que llevamos años sabiendo que ya le tocaba.


----------



## Anuminas (9 Mar 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Aún me acuerdo en el año 2007 cuando yo era un estudiante pero ya me atraían las inversiones por mi hermano que se dedica a esto .
> Llego el 2008 y todo empezó a caer, subidas y bajadas pero prácticamente podiais oler en el ambiente que se estaba cociendo un mercado bajista.
> Por aquel entonces tenía unos ahorros y cada semana le insistía desesperado a mi hermano que iba a invertir y el siempre me decía “ten paciencia, si quieres ganar dinero hay que dejar los sentimientos a un lado”.
> Yo que era un cabezon empeze a invertir A MiTAD de la bajada pensando que era un crack y cuando llego el 2009 llevaba un -30% habiendo comprado barato.
> ...



No tienes ni idea siento decirtelo, si el mercado baja un 15% de maximos es una muy buena oportunidad de meter parte del dinero guardado y ya si baja un 30-40% ya hay que meterlo todo.

¿que puede seguir bajando? por supuesto pero son entradas para invertir increiblemente buenas y a largo plazo excelentes, lo mismo que a finales de 2018, anda que no salio bien la jugada.

Para ganar en la bolsa hay que vender cuando todo va muy bien (por eso tengo reservas) y comprar en las caidas.

Te lo dice alguien que "solo" lleva 7 años en la bolsa y que le va muy bien


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (9 Mar 2020)

nyyrikki dijo:


> a mi lo que me gustaria saber es si el virus es la _*causa *_o solo la _*excusa *_para un reajuste que tenia que venir de todos modos. Se lleva tiempo hablando aqui en burbuja del oso guanoso de las bolsas. Pues posiblemente sea el coronavirus el que lo haya traido, no el que lo haya causado.
> O tengo algun error en mi razonamiento?
> 
> Por otra parte se intuyen rebotes que pueden llevar a error: veo mucho interes en invertir, independientemente de todo lo demas, porque los tipos de interes siguen siendo una mierda, el sector inmobiliario esta por las nubes (en Alemania por lo menos), y hay bastante clase media en centro europa que no sabe que hacer con los ahorros,



Totalmente de acuerdo con la hipotesis. Lo único, que si tienes un sistema de aportaciones periodicas, al final cada dolar te cunde más con las bajadas y no estás tan obligado a acertar con el suelo.

Para el que tiene la capacidad de analizar por fundamentales y tener en cuenta el escenario de recesión en los flujos de caja de las compañías, pues le puede ayudar a acertar.

El problema, y en eso tienes razón, es que hay mucha gente en liquidez que está con la escopeta cargada, y puede ser un error entrar cuando no sabemos hasta cuanto va a llegar la sangria.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (9 Mar 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Estoy contigo , es de lo más inteligente que he leído , te reconozco que tengo ahora mismo el instinto ludópata que me llama a comprar como un loco , pero tengo marcados unos precios de entrada , analizando valor de las compañías por fundamental que simplemente sería regalos y a los que entraría sin mirar.
> 
> Algunas de ellas están ya cerca de ese precio pero la disciplina inversora y la visión a largo plazo son cruciales para ser buen inversor y han de mantenerse.
> 
> Yo también creo que el daño todavía no está hecho 300-400 puntos al SP son cosquillas y eso me dice que esto no se ha desangrado todavía hasta que no vea de verdad el sp jodido por debajo de los 2500 puntos mantengo la calma



Si tienes claros los precios de entrada, has valorado entrar mediante cash secured puts o bull puts (su versión más cagueta).

Así si no consigues entrar al precio que quieres pues no te quedas con cara de tonto.


----------



## PatrickBateman (9 Mar 2020)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Si tienes claros los precios de entrada, has valorado entrar mediante cash secured puts o bull puts (su versión más cagueta).
> 
> Así si no consigues entrar al precio que quieres pues no te quedas con cara de tonto.



Que haya esa pequeña variación entre oferta y demanda no me Influye demasiado ya que me considero inversor value a largo plazo .


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (9 Mar 2020)

La bolsa no es el bitcoin o el casino, donde se entra o se sale según tu instinto ludápata, y solo afecta a tus ahorros.
La economía real esta en la bolsa.


Dicho esto: 

Si esta situación continúa y hay parones industriales, vamos a tener tener tres tipos de empresas:


Las que tienen poca deuda y están aprovisionando fondos deshaciendo posiciones o pidiendo al banco para hacer frente a pagos, ante un parón en la actividad. A día de hoy, AGUANTAN BIÉN.
Las que están endeudadas y van a hacer plof al instante por parón en la actividad, (AKA zombies del 2008), a día de HOY SOBREVIVEN, aún no les a afectado la situación lo mas mínimo.
Las que cotizan en bolsa y viven de colores e ilusión refinanciando deuda en base publicar cuentas de resultados mas cocinados que las alubias de mi abuela. ESTÁN SUDANDO.

De momento, las del tipo 3, las GORDAS de la economía ficción son las únicas que están sufriendo, porque estamos en una situación de MIEDO, mas que de parón industrial real.

Aún así, no ha quebrado aún ningun Lehman Brothers sistémico que desate el pánico, por lo que no estamos en 2008....AÚN.

pasado mañana o el viernes REBOTE, con alguna ayudita de los bancos centrales y el lunes vuelta a vender y a provisionar fondos para las del grupo 1 y 3 y para los inversores mas avispados..

Lo que es muy dificil de evaluar, y es distinto es que esto no es una crisis, es mas parecido a una situación de guerra.

*Lo que sabemos de las crisis es que la economía iba renqueando, por temas estructurales hasta que había un percutor que cambiaba la tendencia y se producían las quiebras en cadena. *

Pero ahora, la economía estaba mas o menos bién y se ha presionado artificialmente un boton de parar motores que nadie había previsto. ¿Como va a afectar esto?

Yo no soy experto pero tengo claro que esto va a depender de CUANTO tiempo se alargue la situación y cual es la capacidad de las empresas para soportarlo, sobretodo las del tipo 2, que pueden hacer saltar la economía vía despidos con caida irrecuperable a medio plazo del consumo.

Que estas empresas se vayan a la mierda depende de si hay cuarentenas y a día de hoy SOLO hay cuarentenas en el norte de iatlia y una provincia china. Amigos, no hay crisis aún, solo hay miedo y aún no ha llegado a la economía real.

En las proximas 4 semanas queda:

Mas cuarentenas 
MAs miedo: Estado de emergencia en Francia, Alemania, España, Italia...
Entrada en escena de los bancos centrales a saco y soporte de oxigeno a empresas clave que puede dar un vuelco a los índices en dos semanas y dejar a muchos con cara de imbecil y esperando su oportunidad.

Llevamos SOLO UN MES de parón, pero AÚN no es una situación crítica a nivel economía real en occidente, si esto va para 3 meses, vamos a ver el GRAN CATAPUM.

Mención a parte es el caso de España, donde la temporada del turismo lo es todo.

Y por supuesto, queda un bonito otoño invierno 2020, que promete ser como mínimo tan jodido como el mes de marzo, yo es precisamente en la siguiente temporada donde veo el gran hostión.


----------



## mr nobody (9 Mar 2020)

En teoria venden al coronavirus como una gripe "rara", o eso tengo entendido. Muere gente como todo los anhos por viejo y por que su cuerto ya no aguanta ni una simple gripe. Los casos de gripe suelen bajar en verano por lo que la excusa del coronavirus tiene los dias contados, a menos cosa es que maquillen y oculten estadisticas en la masmierda..


----------



## frankie83 (9 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> En teoria venden al coronavirus como una gripe "rara", o eso tengo entendido. Muere gente como todo los anhos por viejo y por que su cuerto ya no aguanta ni una simple gripe. Los casos de gripe suelen bajar en verano por lo que la excusa del coronavirus tiene los dias contados, a menos cosa es que maquillen y oculten estadisticas en la masmierda..



Hijo de la gran P, vete a contarselo a los heroes que se están dejando la piel en los hospitales, espero que dejen podrir como la escoria que eres en cuanto vayas a buscar ayuda


----------



## frankie83 (9 Mar 2020)

No se entiende qué quieres decir, si era a mi que querías responder..


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Mar 2020)

Mi opinión personal es que hay que comprar regularmente, promediando siempre, haya malos ciclos o buenos, sean acciones, fondos, etfs...
Si se invierte un gran porcentaje de vuestra liquidez esperando pegar el pelotazo y siguen viniendo mal dadas lo pasaréis mal psicológicamente.
Así que ni esperar un mes ni nada; aportaciones regulares y diversificar.

Por cierto desde que empezó el guano miro menos las finanzas en general, no me interesa el ruido.


----------



## clinadin (10 Mar 2020)

¿Que foro serio hay a día de hoy en temas de bolsa? 
Como dices, sé que burbuja lo fue en su día, sin embargo con el tiempo grandes foreros muy puestos en temas bursátiles lo dejaron


----------



## mr nobody (10 Mar 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hijo de la gran P, vete a contarselo a los heroes que se están dejando la piel en los hospitales, espero que dejen podrir como la escoria que eres en cuanto vayas a buscar ayuda



Chaval, ya estube currando en un hospital por 4 anhos y ya me se lo que hay ahi, empezando por familias que aparcan al abuelo en urgencias para irse de vacaciones, pasando por "maria teresas de calcuta" que no hacen mas que liarla y terminando por medicos que solo saben que ver el color del dienro.


----------



## damnit (10 Mar 2020)

Aportaciones periódicas, constancia, regularidad, paciencia y desoír el ruido. No hay más. Al casino que jueguen otros.


----------



## La Enviada (10 Mar 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Aportaciones periódicas, constancia, regularidad, paciencia y desoír el ruido. No hay más. Al casino que jueguen otros.



No te quepa la menor duda de que habrá gente con un montón de liquidez a la que cualquier bajada les parecerá poca para empezar a entrar. Construirán una historia o un análisis adaptado a sus deseos para justificarse. Verán cualquier rebote como un descanso antes de la siguiente bajada. Y terminarán perdiéndose la mitad del siguiente gran ciclo alcista.


----------



## Feyerabend (10 Mar 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Aportaciones periódicas, constancia, regularidad, paciencia y desoír el ruido. No hay más. Al casino que jueguen otros.



Para mí eso que dices es la clave. Sé que mucha gente varía su liquidez en función del ciclo, me parece bien también pero es más especulativo, ya qeu entrar y salir del mercado es un riesgo anhadido. Para mí de lo que se trata es de no dedicarle excesivo tiempo porque para eso ya tengo mi trabajo y aunque sea un hobby si te contaminas mucho acabas entrando en la dinámica cortoplacista si no te controlas.
Viendo el largo plazo y la diversificación, todas estas bajadas y crisis ya son de por sí puntos de entrada buenos.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (10 Mar 2020)

Ayer compre repsol por debajo de 8 ahora mismo cerca de 1000 ganó cuando compense con las que tengo de bbva vendo, ayer era el día para entrar en muchas empresas, el barril de 30 no va a bajar ni puede durar mucho a esos precios. Cuando todo el mundo tiene miedo de comprar es cuando es el momento, pero para eso hay que tener cojones.


----------



## ValPPCC (10 Mar 2020)

Por supuesto, y mi hermano a los 9 meses tenia un +45%(el triple)pero a día de hoy salvo sector energia y turismo no hay grandes bajadas, cuanto a bajado Pg, KO, microsoft, las FANNG? Sigue habiendo una bolsa sobrevalorada y demasiadas incognitas encima de la mesa para entrar con seguridad si quieres ganar dinero.


----------



## Sociopatías Joe (10 Mar 2020)

Hasta que no vuelvan cotizaciones del 2016 no ir a largo


----------



## Bort (10 Mar 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Aportaciones periódicas, constancia, regularidad, paciencia y desoír el ruido. No hay más. Al casino que jueguen otros.



tú juegas al casino a futuro, otras lo hacen a presente, los de indexados se piensan que tienen la verdad absoluta por las cuatro fracesitas que les han repetido hasta la saciedad


----------



## Bort (10 Mar 2020)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Hasta que no vuelvan cotizaciones del 2016 no ir a largo



depende de la empresa, algunas deberían a precios de 2012/2014


----------



## La Enviada (10 Mar 2020)

Bort dijo:


> tú juegas al casino a futuro, otras lo hacen a presente, los de indexados se piensan que tienen la verdad absoluta por las cuatro fracesitas que les han repetido hasta la saciedad



No, por evidencia empírica de décadas vista con nuestros propios ojitos, y por matemáticas elementales. Mucho mejor que las 5000 frases "sesudas" del Expansión y el Economista, que además tampoco sirven para batir a los indexados (eso también es evidencia empírica). Mejor así, a quienes ya estamos no nos interesa que haya demasiada gente indexada.


----------



## Bort (10 Mar 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> No, por evidencia empírica de décadas vista con nuestros propios ojitos, y por matemáticas elementales. Mucho mejor que las 5000 frases "sesudas" del Expansión y el Economista, que además tampoco sirven para batir a los indexados (eso también es evidencia empírica). Mejor así, a los que ya lo estamos no nos interesa que haya demasiada gente indexada.



evidencia empírica de que?, sabes que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras ?

queda muy bien poner un gráfico a 100 años; el tiempo de inversión de una persona puede rondar entre los 15 y 30 años; ahora mira picos de empresas en esas franjas que igual te llevas una sorpresa;

a ver si en el momento en que lo saques, no solo no tienes beneficios si no que estas en negativo; la ostia de realidad puede ser muy grande


----------



## La Enviada (11 Mar 2020)

Bort dijo:


> evidencia empírica de que?, sabes que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras ?



(Edito, había hecho alguna cosa rara).
Exactamente. Por eso la indexación se hace a lo más grande posible, el S&P500 o directamente el MSCI. Si en 30 años la economía crece los índices también. Cuanto más grandes más fácil será "garantizar" que eso se cumpla. Si hablamos del Ibex pues ya no necesariamente, claro. Hay países que entran en declive perpétuo igual que lo hacen empresas individuales. Lo que no tiene que entrar en declive es el mundo entero.



Bort dijo:


> queda muy bien poner un gráfico a 100 años; el tiempo de inversión de una persona puede rondar entre los 15 y 30 años; ahora mira picos de empresas en esas franjas que igual te llevas una sorpresa;



????????
Qué tienen que ver los picos de empresas individuales con la indexación?. Las empresas que decaen en capitalización terminan saliendo de los índices y entran otras nuevas. Y no hacen falta "100 años". Mira el Dow Jones más dividendos en cualquier periodo de 20-25 años y haz un backtest con aportaciones periódicas y adelantadas durante las bajadas.


----------



## La Enviada (11 Mar 2020)

Y por cierto, parece que aquí los únicos que "repiten mantras" son los de la indexación. Como si los demás no lo hiciesen. Cualquier hilo está lleno de mantras.


----------



## The Sentry (11 Mar 2020)

Aún falta para que sea interesante invertir, incluso cuando empiece a subir, yo esperaría algún rebote a la baja y después quizás ya entraríamos en la zona de inversión jugosa.


----------



## Bort (11 Mar 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> (Edito, había hecho alguna cosa rara).
> Exactamente. Por eso la indexación se hace a lo más grande posible, el S&P500 o directamente el MSCI. Si en 30 años la economía crece los índices también. Cuanto más grandes más fácil será "garantizar" que eso se cumpla. Si hablamos del Ibex pues ya no necesariamente, claro. Hay países que entran en declive perpétuo igual que lo hacen empresas individuales. Lo que no tiene que entrar en declive es el mundo entero.
> 
> 
> ...




te hablo de empresas grandes, de empresas que son las que tienen un peso grande en los indices para que lo veas, pero no me hace falta hablarte de una empresa: sp500 año 1996 valor 800, año 2009 800, 15 años, un periodo de vida de inversión en la que te quedas igual; 

¿cómo que no tiene que entrar en declive el mundo entero?, ¿donde estabas en 2009 ?

me hablas de matemáticas, pero¿ sabes que esa estrategia que te han marcado de invertir todos los meses es mentira? , que es más rentable invertir toda la cantidad de golpe que fraccionándola en el tiempo ?, entonces por qué lo haces, si tienes un método matemático y empírico entra ya con todo que vas a ganar más dinero, lo dicen los números, no yo


----------



## La Enviada (11 Mar 2020)

Bort dijo:


> te hablo de empresas grandes, de empresas que son las que tienen un peso grande en los indices para que lo veas, pero no me hace falta hablarte de una empresa: sp500 año 1996 valor 800, año 2009 800, 15 años, un periodo de vida de inversión en la que te quedas igual;



Te has olvidado de los dividendos, que son un pico. Y has hecho trampa, coge 20 años.



Bort dijo:


> ¿cómo que no tiene que entrar en declive el mundo entero?,
> 
> ¿donde estabas en 2009 ?



con 25 añitos, empezando a trabajar y ahorrar. Bueno, 12 años después el S&P500 está más arriba que en 2008, no? (dividendos aparte)




Bort dijo:


> me hablas de matemáticas, pero¿ sabes que esa estrategia que te han marcado de invertir todos los meses es mentira? , que es más rentable invertir toda la cantidad de golpe que fraccionándola en el tiempo ?, entonces por qué lo haces, si tienes un método matemático y empírico entra ya con todo que vas a ganar más dinero, lo dicen los números, no yo



porque entiendo la diferencia entre promedio y desviación standard, ya meteré de golpe mi reserva de liquidez cuando de verdad esté barata, de mientras prefiero seguir haciendo aportaciones periódicas de mi sueldo


----------



## La Enviada (11 Mar 2020)

si yo amo a todo el mundo


----------



## Bort (11 Mar 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Te has olvidado de los dividendos, que son un pico. Y has hecho trampa, coge 20 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





claro, me estás diciendo que después de 3 burbujas, el sp500 tocó 800 en el 96, 2003 y 2009 y nadie se cayó en el camino; todos confiaron en su estrategia al 100 % pensando que no perderían los ahorros de media vida

ya puestos pongamos a 30, 40 o 50 años, todos saben que la gente se indexa a los 5 años y líquida a los 80 para pagarse el ataúd

cuando este barata ? ahora resulta que sabes donde esta el suelo de la bolsa ?, me quito el sombrero; yo si fuera tú jugaría a la lotería, porque sabiendo los números vas a ganar mucho más dinero en menos tiempo


----------



## La Enviada (11 Mar 2020)

Bort dijo:


> claro, me estás diciendo que después de 3 burbujas, el sp500 tocó 800 en el 96, 2003 y 2009 y nadie se cayó en el camino; todos confiaron en su estrategia al 100 % pensando que no perderían los ahorros de media vida
> 
> ya puestos pongamos a 30, 40 o 50 años, todos saben que la gente se indexa a los 5 años y líquida a los 80 para pagarse el ataúd
> 
> cuando este barata ? ahora resulta que sabes donde esta el suelo de la bolsa ?, me quito el sombrero; yo si fuera tú jugaría a la lotería, porque sabiendo los números vas a ganar mucho más dinero en menos tiempo



De verdad que ya lo dejo. Has ido a coger el escenario más desfavorable en incluso así con los dividendos ganas dinero. Y nadie dice que hay que estar invertido del todo. Te fijas una exposición al índice y cuando te pases de ella haces ventas parciales. Yo que sé dónde está el suelo, pero sí es verdad que el S&P500 está caro (por ejemplo en términos de PER).


----------



## La Enviada (11 Mar 2020)

Samara Morgan (The Ring) para los que no lo sepan. Ya pondré avatar de muerta, que da más miedo.


----------



## damnit (11 Mar 2020)

Bort dijo:


> tú juegas al casino a futuro, otras lo hacen a presente, los de indexados se piensan que tienen la verdad absoluta por las cuatro fracesitas que les han repetido hasta la saciedad



lo que tú digas, no es verdad absoluta ni es nada, es simplemente matemática

haz lo que te dé la gana con tu dinero, que yo haré lo que me de la gana con el mío


----------



## damnit (11 Mar 2020)

¿tú no eras el subnormal que sólo estás todos los hilos de este subforo para insultar a todo dios, ensuciar hilos y aportar cero?

te vas al ignore hasta que me olvide de que existes, que me aburres mucho


----------



## The Sentry (11 Mar 2020)

Yo por si acaso me esperaría, es facil enteder que si Italia ha ido a peor, nosotros también podemos hacerlo, y lo haremos. 
El problema es que ahora hay dos aguas turbulentas, la económica y la sanitaria, y la segunda está tirando muchísimo de la primera, debido a la incertidumbre y la volatilidad. 
(Si la cago en algo corregidme ya que soy muy nuevo en este mundillo)
Si esto sigue así, aun queda por bajar, por lo que comprar ahora es perder dinero a corto plazo, y por lo poco a poco voy aprendiendo cosas, fugaces pero importantes, y es que no se puede entrar al parqué con ansiedad, sea para ganar o para perder. Hay que ser un puto témpano y pensar mucho pero agil y eficazmente.
(Aún me queda mucho, pero me va gustando esta mierda, me podéis decir algún simulador para ir practicando?)


----------



## Ansel (11 Mar 2020)

Prácticamente todos los brokers tienen cuenta demo.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (11 Mar 2020)

Eren Jeager dijo:


> Ayer compre repsol por debajo de 8 ahora mismo cerca de 1000 ganó cuando compense con las que tengo de bbva vendo, ayer era el día para entrar en muchas empresas, el barril de 30 no va a bajar ni puede durar mucho a esos precios. Cuando todo el mundo tiene miedo de comprar es cuando es el momento, pero para eso hay que tener cojones.



Jajaja toma bajada


----------



## Ryu (11 Mar 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Aún me acuerdo en el año 2007 cuando yo era un estudiante pero ya me atraían las inversiones por mi hermano que se dedica a esto .
> Llego el 2008 y todo empezó a caer, subidas y bajadas pero prácticamente podiais oler en el ambiente que se estaba cociendo un mercado bajista.
> Por aquel entonces tenía unos ahorros y cada semana le insistía desesperado a mi hermano que iba a invertir y el siempre me decía “ten paciencia, si quieres ganar dinero hay que dejar los sentimientos a un lado”.
> Yo que era un cabezon empeze a invertir A MiTAD de la bajada pensando que era un crack y cuando llego el 2009 llevaba un -30% habiendo comprado barato.
> ...



Citado quedas.


----------



## Membroza (11 Mar 2020)

Bort dijo:


> te hablo de empresas grandes, de empresas que son las que tienen un peso grande en los indices para que lo veas, pero no me hace falta hablarte de una empresa: sp500 año 1996 valor 800, año 2009 800, 15 años, un periodo de vida de inversión en la que te quedas igual;
> 
> ¿cómo que no tiene que entrar en declive el mundo entero?, ¿donde estabas en 2009 ?
> 
> me hablas de matemáticas, pero¿ sabes que esa estrategia que te han marcado de invertir todos los meses es mentira? , que es más rentable invertir toda la cantidad de golpe que fraccionándola en el tiempo ?, entonces por qué lo haces, si tienes un método matemático y empírico entra ya con todo que vas a ganar más dinero, lo dicen los números, no yo



Me llaman repartidor de owneds.

El mejor momento para comenzar a invertir es hoy, incluso en máximos históricos


----------



## Tars (11 Mar 2020)

Para los que andan criticando la gestión pasiva con los mismos argumentos con los que se podría criticar la gestión activa, les comento:

Si se compra mientras baja, no hace falta que el mercado suba al mismo nivel donde estaba cuando empezaron las pérdidas para obtener ganancias.

De primero de la ESO.

Saludos.


----------



## valdomero (11 Mar 2020)

pues yo pienso que a los que vamos a largo plazo es buen momento de entrar, el lunes compré Repsoles y Telefonicas. Ya veremos


----------



## PatrickBateman (11 Mar 2020)

Me la juego prefiero comprar más caro en confirmación ahora mismo pienso que los bancos centrales están descargando toda la munición y están dopando el mercado artificialmente no puede que ser que Italia esté en cuarentena la cosa en España se este poniendo negra y la bolsa subiendo solo por los parones logísticos asique aguanto el pulso y sigo a la espera


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Mar 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Aún me acuerdo en el año 2007 cuando yo era un estudiante pero ya me atraían las inversiones por mi hermano que se dedica a esto .
> Llego el 2008 y todo empezó a caer, subidas y bajadas pero prácticamente podiais oler en el ambiente que se estaba cociendo un mercado bajista.
> Por aquel entonces tenía unos ahorros y cada semana le insistía desesperado a mi hermano que iba a invertir y el siempre me decía “ten paciencia, si quieres ganar dinero hay que dejar los sentimientos a un lado”.
> Yo que era un cabezon empeze a invertir A MiTAD de la bajada pensando que era un crack y cuando llego el 2009 llevaba un -30% habiendo comprado barato.
> ...



Se nota que eres un novato en esto del mercado contínuo...

Se puede ganar mucho mucho dinero, incluso si la bolsa baja... no lo entiendes, ¿verdad?


----------



## Tars (11 Mar 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Es que los activos compran en mínimos y venden en máximos, y así baten a los indexados. Uy, que es justo al revés.



Cada uno que compre cuando quiera y que deje perder el dinero a los demás


----------



## Ricardo1980 (11 Mar 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> No tienes ni idea siento decirtelo, si el mercado baja un 15% de maximos es una muy buena oportunidad de meter parte del dinero guardado y ya si baja un 30-40% ya hay que meterlo todo.
> 
> ¿que puede seguir bajando? por supuesto pero son entradas para invertir increiblemente buenas y a largo plazo excelentes, lo mismo que a finales de 2018, anda que no salio bien la jugada.
> 
> ...



El ibex ha bajado 26% en dos semanas.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (11 Mar 2020)

Eren Jeager dijo:


> Ayer compre repsol por debajo de 8 ahora mismo cerca de 1000 ganó cuando compense con las que tengo de bbva vendo, ayer era el día para entrar en muchas empresas, el barril de 30 no va a bajar ni puede durar mucho a esos precios. Cuando todo el mundo tiene miedo de comprar es cuando es el momento, pero para eso hay que tener cojones.



Y por que no has comprado petroleo directamente?


----------



## ValPPCC (11 Mar 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Se nota que eres un novato en esto del mercado contínuo...
> 
> Se puede ganar mucho mucho dinero, incluso si la bolsa baja... no lo entiendes, ¿verdad?



Claro que lo entiendo, pero lo de los cortos y demás se lo dejo a los expertos, no juego en el intradia, lo mío es el largo plazo, comprar barato y mantener así como el tema índices, y me a funcionado muy bien siempre.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2020)

He comprado un poquito ayer.

Tengo miedo de quedarme fuera. La recuperación va a ser en V, y la bolsa siempre adelanta. Antes de que haya mejoría en el mundo real, la bolsa empezará a recuperar.


----------



## tremenk (12 Mar 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> He comprado un poquito ayer.
> 
> Tengo miedo de quedarme fuera. La recuperación va a ser en V, y la bolsa siempre adelanta. Antes de que haya mejoría en el mundo real, la bolsa empezará a recuperar.



Menuda ostia te vas a pegar. 

Mañana comere....

quiero ver la caída de Holding Hilton hoy ha caído un 10% mañana estará en la puta.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2020)

La espero para comprar otro poquito. Y cada vez que baje igual. De poquito en poquito y promediando a la baja.


----------



## silverdaemon (12 Mar 2020)

Pues ya veremos si en Madrid se implantan las medidas de Milan

Posiblemente rompa mi regla de no invertir en Ex-paña y compre algunas acciones del IBEX en plan especulativo.


----------



## silverdaemon (12 Mar 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> La espero para comprar otro poquito. Y cada vez que baje igual. De poquito en poquito y promediando a la baja.



Lo idoneo sería acertar con el mínimo y entrar a saco, pero es muy dificil.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Mar 2020)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Lo idoneo sería acertar con el mínimo y entrar a saco, pero es muy dificil.



No es la primera vez que esperando el suelo, me pierdo la subida. Y la salida de esta crisis -provocada por un agente externo- va a ser en V. En V y muy violenta. El pánico se convertirá en euforia cuando Wuhan haya erradicado el virus.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Mar 2020)

Yo he ampliado en AENA. Y de momento estoy esperando, parece que la bajada que muchos veían ya está aquí.


----------



## ValPPCC (12 Mar 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es la primera vez que esperando el suelo, me pierdo la subida. Y la salida de esta crisis -provocada por un agente externo- va a ser en V. En V y muy violenta. El pánico se convertirá en euforia cuando Wuhan haya erradicado el virus.



Cuando Wuhan no creo, recordad que la bolsa subía como la espuma cuando en china los infectado se contaban por miles, fue cuando empezó a expandirse a Italia cuando la bolsa empezó a bajar.Aho será igual, cuando empieza a remitir en EEUU o Europa subirá , y para eso quedan un par de meses


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (12 Mar 2020)

El crash del coronavirus no tiene freno: el Ibex 35 se desploma un 6% hasta los 7.000 con la mirada puesta en el BCE


----------



## HaCHa (12 Mar 2020)

Bueh, hoy hemos visto al IBEX registrar la mayor caída de su histeria.
Enhorabuena a los premiados.
Estamos a los niveles pleistocénicos del 2003 y del rescate de 2012, o cerca.

¿Vais a entrar mañana o qué?
Yo creo que aún esperaré a otro descalabro más.


----------



## PatrickBateman (12 Mar 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Bueh, hoy hemos visto al IBEX registrar la mayor caída de su histeria.
> Enhorabuena a los premiados.
> Estamos a los niveles pleistocénicos del 2003 y del rescate de 2012, o cerca.
> 
> ...



Yo ya he entrado a un 50% de toda mi liquidez hoy el sp 500 ha perdido los. 2500 voy con todo y desde hoy hasta la vuelta a tendencia alcista del mercado toda mi liquidez irá destinada a comprar acciones


----------



## Fortheface (12 Mar 2020)

¿Mañana? ni con un palo se ha de tocar, en USA esto solo es el principio.
Con la inyección de hoy y para abajo de nuevo, mañana que… ¿otra?
Y viernes..


----------



## HaCHa (12 Mar 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> ¿Mañana? ni con un palo se ha de tocar, en USA esto solo es el principio.
> Con la inyección de hoy y para abajo de nuevo, mañana que… ¿otra?
> Y viernes..



Pues claro que lo de USA todavía ni ha empezado. Yo ahí no entro ni con tu pasta.
La cosa es si Esñapa habrá tocado suelo, con esas cifras.


----------



## Fortheface (12 Mar 2020)

Pero sin en USA pillan un resfriado y aquí es una pulmonía.


----------



## mmm (12 Mar 2020)

La CNMV acaba de anunciar que mañana estarán prohibidos los cortos


----------



## perrosno (12 Mar 2020)

Yo de momento no lo veo aun, creo que bajará más, lo malo es ¿Hasta cuando?


----------



## curvilineo (12 Mar 2020)

Cinturita y culazo dijo:


> La CNMV acaba de anunciar que mañana estarán prohibidos los cortos



Lo estoy leyendo, conozco a algunos que los cabrones hoy se han hecho de oro

Copio la noticia directa https://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={d09a6fd5-fd25-4489-9eda-7c228e3066c0}


----------



## mmm (12 Mar 2020)

A ver si logra subir un poco mañana jiji


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (13 Mar 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> He comprado un poquito ayer.
> 
> Tengo miedo de quedarme fuera. La recuperación va a ser en V, y la bolsa siempre adelanta. Antes de que haya mejoría en el mundo real, la bolsa empezará a recuperar.



En cuanto la gente de ciencias vea que los periodistas han hecho estadísticas con datos no estadísticos con esto del coronavirus (muchos más contagiados que las cifras oficiales, producto de análisis a gente ya hospitalizada en condiciones muy particulares) y que la mortalidad es muchísimo menor y que hay que cambiar el chip y no paralizar todo por esto, la recuperación será igual de vertiginosa. Yo le doy una semana como mucho a este pánico artificial.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (13 Mar 2020)

Leer este hilo = perder dinero


----------



## Anuminas (13 Mar 2020)

Comprado ENAGAS, Disney y Airbus, menudos precios aunque baje mas son compras excelentes, dejor el 30% de liquidez que me queda por si baja un 40% el mercado,menudas rebajitasssssssssss


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (13 Mar 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Yo ya he entrado a un 50% de toda mi liquidez hoy el sp 500 ha perdido los. 2500 voy con todo y desde hoy hasta la vuelta a tendencia alcista del mercado toda mi liquidez irá destinada a comprar acciones



Vas a perder hasta la camisa

Espera un mes coño


----------



## PatrickBateman (13 Mar 2020)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Vas a perder hasta la camisa
> 
> Espera un mes coño



Ni de coña entre fed y bce tienen un camión de millones para llenar esto de liquidez y lo van a descargar todo es el momento idóneo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (13 Mar 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Ni de coña entre fed y bce tienen un camión de millones para llenar esto de liquidez y lo van a descargar todo es el momento idóneo



Que da igual
K la ruina esta asegurada


----------



## Dr.L (6 Abr 2020)

Todo verde hoy, ahora mismo tengo ese sentimiento de haberme quedado fuera, luchando contra otro que me dice que el guano tiene que llegar. Cagon 2.0


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Todo verde hoy, ahora mismo tengo ese sentimiento de haberme quedado fuera, luchando contra otro que me dice que el guano tiene que llegar. Cagon 2.0



Compra que te lo quitan de las manos!!!

Rebote para que entren gacelas y luego otro estirón para abajo. Ni lo del coronavirus está solucionado, ni hay vacunas, ni nadie ha respondido que va a pasar cuando se quiten las cuarentenas en los países, porque lo normal es que los casos vuelvan a subirme entonces, todos cerrados otra vez? Y qué pasa con los aviones, los trenes, los coches, los restaurantes, los cines etc? Que pasa con esos centenares de empresas que están en bolsa? 

Aquí queda muuucha tela por cortar aún. Podemos subir esta semana un 15% y eso no cambiaría en nada el escenario bajista.


----------



## Será en Octubre (6 Abr 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Todo verde hoy, ahora mismo tengo ese sentimiento de haberme quedado fuera, luchando contra otro que me dice que el guano tiene que llegar. Cagon 2.0



Mañana caiditas viendo los % de subida de algunas acciones. O al menos eso creo, no ha cambiado nada para que haya estas subidas... Lufthansa sin ir más lejos, 8-9%, pero si aún tiene buena parte de su flota en tierra...


----------



## austral (6 Abr 2020)

Lo que pasa siempre, tanto esperar y esperar, que de repente sube y te quedas sin comprar


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> Lo que pasa siempre, tanto esperar y esperar, que de repente sube y te quedas sin comprar



Más bien lo que suele pasar es lo contrario, que la gente ve que sube un día la bolsa, al principio del todo, y como son unos cagaprisas, entran, luego baja un 20%, sube un 5% después y vuelven a entrar a promediar, y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## clinadin (6 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> Lo que pasa siempre, tanto esperar y esperar, que de repente sube y te quedas sin comprar



Pues yo creo que hoy va a entrar mucha gente animadas por las subidas de hoy intentando no perder el tirón, y lo mismo mañana se arrepienten de haber entrado si hay bajadas....


----------



## austral (6 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Más bien lo que suele pasar es lo contrario, que la gente ve que sube un día la bolsa, al principio del todo, y como son unos cagaprisas, entran, luego baja un 20%, sube un 5% después y vuelven a entrar a promediar, y así hasta el infinito.



ACS tocó los 11€ y hoy está en 18€
Telefónica tocó los 3,53€ y hoy está en 4,25€
Repsol tocó los 5,92€ y hoy está en 8,45€
Y así te puedo enumerar todo el Ibex

Lo comentado anteriormente, de tanto esperar.....


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

austral dijo:


> ACS tocó los 11€ y hoy está en 18€
> Telefónica tocó los 3,53€ y hoy está en 4,25€
> Repsol tocó los 5,92€ y hoy está en 8,45€
> Y así te puedo enumerar todo el Ibex
> ...



Ponme ahora los precios de cada una a 21 de Febrero

Y pon también de la banca paco, que siempre da juego!


----------



## austral (6 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ponme ahora los precios de cada una a 21 de Febrero
> 
> Y pon también de la banca paco, que siempre da juego!



bajaron en picado a esos precios, y luego rebotaron, y dura el rebote con la mejora de los datos de infectados/fallecimientos


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

En serio lo digo, si tienes un segundo estaría bien que pusieras las cotizaciones del 21 de febrero y te puede servir como referencia.


----------



## lopintanfiero (6 Abr 2020)

Puede que estemos viendo la luz al final del tunel en lo que se refiere al coronavirus, y que eso haga que haya optimismo y suba la bolsa. Pero la crisis económica que nos vamos a tragar aún no la estamos sintiendo, ni llegamos a ver aun su alcance. En cuanto empiece a verse el solar vacío en que ha quedado España, lo lógico es que la bolsa caiga más de lo que ha caído hasta ahora.


----------



## Max Aub (6 Abr 2020)

Yo ya inverti en Berkshire y no me arrepiento. Ahora a sentarse y a esperar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

oliv2013 dijo:


> Puede que estemos viendo la luz al final del tunel en lo que se refiere al coronavirus, y que eso haga que haya optimismo y suba la bolsa. Pero la crisis económica que nos vamos a tragar aún no la estamos sintiendo, ni llegamos a ver aun su alcance. En cuanto empiece a verse el solar vacío en que ha quedado España, lo lógico es que la bolsa caiga más de lo que ha caído hasta ahora.



Estado de emergencia a partir de mañana en Japón, país que como sabes es una mierdecilla a nivel económico y de empresas importantes (nótese la ironia).


----------



## lopintanfiero (6 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estado de emergencia a partir de mañana en Japón, país que como sabes es una mierdecilla a nivel económico y de empresas importantes (nótese la ironia).



Exacto. Aquí en Europa habrá algo de optimismo respecto al coronavirus. Pero otros como a los EEUU y resto de América les queda pasar lo peor. Y si encima Japón se une a la fiesta, pues creo que está claro que queda mucho aún,.


----------



## chortinator (7 Abr 2020)

Yo no inverti cuando estaba en 6000 y sinceramente sigo pensando que no la volveremos a ver en 6000

Todo el mundo dice que esta manipulado, que la siben y bajan a su antojo, y si los que tenian que comprar ya han comprado, y ahora no interesa que baje de 7000??


----------



## Santolin (7 Abr 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Aún me acuerdo en el año 2007 cuando yo era un estudiante pero ya me atraían las inversiones por mi hermano que se dedica a esto .
> Llego el 2008 y todo empezó a caer, subidas y bajadas pero prácticamente podiais oler en el ambiente que se estaba cociendo un mercado bajista.
> Por aquel entonces tenía unos ahorros y cada semana le insistía desesperado a mi hermano que iba a invertir y el siempre me decía “ten paciencia, si quieres ganar dinero hay que dejar los sentimientos a un lado”.
> Yo que era un cabezon empeze a invertir A MiTAD de la bajada pensando que era un crack y cuando llego el 2009 llevaba un -30% habiendo comprado barato.
> ...



Nos Han invitado a una boda y desde hace muchos años no nos habían invitado a ninguna.

Ahora mismo estamos todos vestidos de traje, con la corbata, los zapatos relucientes y la mejor sonrisa, preparados justo a la salida de la iglesia y ya estamos echando ojo a las jóvenes asistentes que estén disponibles (aka chortinas), que si GOOGL está muy buena, que si OXY (esa la veo facilona), que si IAG la hermana fea de mi amigo que lleva haciéndome ojitos ya años....pero estamos en fase de el tirar arroz y eso. Aún es de día. Puede haber oportunidades que no han aflorado aún.
Aún queda mucha boda por delante. Quedan el cocktail, para seguir tanteando el comportamiento de los objetivos con un vinillo en la mano. Luego nos sentarán en la mesa, musiquita y tal, mucha charla intrascendente....algo de jiji, y tu que PER tienes, deuda a corto o cuanta caja llevas...
Hay que esperar a la barra libre. Ahí si que es donde se entra a cuchillo sin prisioneros. A meter ficha sin compasión. Ya hemos visto que pinta tiene, como habla y como baila.


Pero ahora...tranquilidad...Estamos muy lejos de que apaguen las luces y aún ni siquiera ha sonado Camilo Sesto o el Escándalo de Raphael.


----------



## Magnificat (7 Abr 2020)

chortinator dijo:


> Yo no inverti cuando estaba en 6000 y sinceramente sigo pensando que no la volveremos a ver en 6000
> 
> Todo el mundo dice que esta manipulado, que la siben y bajan a su antojo, y si los que tenian que comprar ya han comprado, y ahora no interesa que baje de 7000??



Pues yo creo que has hecho de puta madre. Si pega otro batacazo igual se pone de nuevo en 6000 o por ahí. Pero vamos, lo que es seguro es que, como quieren los magufos todos de este foro, comprar a 1000 (o ni eso, directamente quieren que les regalen las acciones, que se las traiga el de Amazon en una cajita, de gratis), no va a suceder. En año o dos económicamente estará todo solucionado.


----------



## r@in (7 Abr 2020)

chortinator dijo:


> Yo no inverti cuando estaba en 6000 y sinceramente sigo pensando que no la volveremos a ver en 6000
> 
> Todo el mundo dice que esta manipulado, que la siben y bajan a su antojo, y si los que tenian que comprar ya han comprado, y ahora no interesa que baje de 7000??



Manipulada o no la debacle económica mundial es más que evidente, y al final la realidad se va a imponer y muchos valores no van a aguantar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Pues yo creo que has hecho de puta madre. Si pega otro batacazo igual se pone de nuevo en 6000 o por ahí. Pero vamos, lo que es seguro es que, como quieren los magufos todos de este foro, comprar a 1000 (o ni eso, directamente quieren que les regalen las acciones, que se las traiga el de Amazon en una cajita, de gratis), no va a suceder. En año o dos económicamente estará todo solucionado.



Puedes poner un comentario de alguien en el foro de bolsa hablando del ibex a 1000? Ah no, que te lo has inventado tu para poner tu post paco de mierda. En un año o dos todo solucionado. Claro que sí guapi, igual que en 2008, que salió España a tope de la crisis "en un año o dos"


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

r@in dijo:


> Manipulada o no la debacle económica mundial es más que evidente, y al final la realidad se va a imponer y muchos valores no van a aguantar.



Es más, muchos valores YA no están aguantando, en cierto modo están cayendo los sectores más débiles y expuestos, poquito a poco, desangrándose incluso cuando la bolsa rebota. Cada semana que pasa más sectores se unirán a la fiesta, por no hablar que cuando tengamos bajadas gordas todo el mercado va a caer. Sólo hay que ver aerolíneas, cruceros, hoteles y banca. Esos sectores ya están muy muy débiles ahora mismo. En cuanto bajemos un poco esos ya están por debajo de los mínimos de mediados de marzo


----------



## Rubioparade (7 Abr 2020)

Santolin dijo:


> Nos Han invitado a una boda y desde hace muchos años no nos habían invitado a ninguna.
> 
> Ahora mismo estamos todos vestidos de traje, con la corbata, los zapatos relucientes y la mejor sonrisa, preparados justo a la salida de la iglesia y ya estamos echando ojo a las jóvenes asistentes que estén disponibles (aka chortinas), que si GOOGL está muy buena, que si OXY (esa la veo facilona), que si IAG la hermana fea de mi amigo que lleva haciéndome ojitos ya años....pero estamos en fase de el tirar arroz y eso. Aún es de día. Puede haber oportunidades que no han aflorado aún.
> Aún queda mucha boda por delante. Quedan el cocktail, para seguir tanteando el comportamiento de los objetivos con un vinillo en la mano. Luego nos sentarán en la mesa, musiquita y tal, mucha charla intrascendente....algo de jiji, y tu que PER tienes, deuda a corto o cuanta caja llevas...
> ...



Pues yo si me encuentro a Mia Khalifa cuando estamos tirando el arroz, que quieres que te diga, la meto ficha no vaya a ser que se lleve el primo del novio.
Yo entre en mínimos con no mucho capital el 40% de lo que tenia pensado y me arrepiento, espero que tengas razón y Mia Khalifa haya estado en el baño toda la boda bebiendo ron barato y salga con las defensas bajas.

Un saludo y gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## Santolin (7 Abr 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Pues yo si me encuentro a Mia Khalifa cuando estamos tirando el arroz, que quieres que te diga, la meto ficha no vaya a ser que se lleve el primo del novio.
> Yo entre en mínimos con no mucho capital el 40% de lo que tenia pensado y me arrepiento, espero que tengas razón y Mia Khalifa haya estado en el baño toda la boda bebiendo ron barato y salga con las defensas bajas.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por tu aportación.



Puedes irte con mía kalifa cuando estés tirando el arroz pero si luego después de unas copas te vienen jeniffer López y pocahontas diciéndote que quieren montarse un bollo contigo no podrás porque tendrás a mía kalifa al lado


----------



## RNSX (7 Abr 2020)

Pues yo creo que no volveremos a ver esos seis miles y tengo la sensacion de haber perdido el tren


----------



## JonSebastianBach (7 Abr 2020)

Yo sinceramente si que creo que un primer tren ya se ha ido, mi cartera, bastante diversificada en USA y Europa, tuvo un claro suelo el 23 de Marzo cuando llegué a estar con unas perdidas de -32,05%, a día de hoy estoy en -18%...

Grandes subidas en casi todos los sectores, en 3 semanas España y Europa se pone en marcha, teniendo en cuenta que los mercados 2 o 3 meses si que lo tienen descontado...


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

JonSebastianBach dijo:


> Yo sinceramente si que creo que un primer tren ya se ha ido, mi cartera, bastante diversificada en USA y Europa, tuvo un claro suelo el 23 de Marzo cuando llegué a estar con unas perdidas de -32,05%, a día de hoy estoy en -18%...
> 
> Grandes subidas en casi todos los sectores, en 3 semanas España y Europa se pone en marcha, teniendo en cuenta que los mercados 2 o 3 meses si que lo tienen descontado...



Si los.mercados tuvieran las cosas descontadas con dos o tres meses de adelanto, no hubiésemos empezado a bajar a 20 de Febrero....


----------



## JonSebastianBach (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si los.mercados tuvieran las cosas descontadas con dos o tres meses de adelanto, no hubiésemos empezado a bajar a 20 de Febrero....



Entiendo lo que me dices, pero quizá sean descuentos diferentes, no es lo mismo descontar una pandemia digamos, imprevisible, que una vuelta a la normalidad gradual.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

JonSebastianBach dijo:


> Entiendo lo que me dices, pero quizá sean descuentos diferentes, no es lo mismo descontar una pandemia digamos, imprevisible, que una vuelta a la normalidad gradual.



Acaso es previsible la vuelta a la normalidad? Sabes cuándo se va a poder volar, cuando van a abrir los restaurantes, cuando van a reanudarse los cruceros, cual va a ser la evolucion del paro en tres meses en América o España?


----------



## thormansilla (7 Abr 2020)

Después de más de 25 años de inversiones bursátiles es la primera vez que tengo claro que esto es un juego de trileros dominado por la gente que tiene información confidencial. Los demás a remolque lo que quiere decir palmar pasta el 95 por ciento de las veces.

Vais a pensar que he descubierto la pólvora pero bueno, allá cada cual con su ludopatía 

Los ordenadores de alta frecuencia gobiernan todo este cotarro 

Tremendo lo que están haciendo los índices usa, completamente intervenidos 

La bolsa y el casino es lo mismo.


----------



## PasoLeati (7 Abr 2020)

Al día siguiente de crearse este hilo (10 Marzo 2020) la CEO de AMD soltó ~7 million bucks en acciones de su propia empresa:


----------



## Javier de Carglass (7 Abr 2020)

thormansilla dijo:


> Después de más de 25 años de inversiones bursátiles es la primera vez que tengo claro que esto es un juego de trileros dominado por la gente que tiene información confidencial. Los demás a remolque lo que quiere decir palmar pasta el 95 por ciento de las veces.
> 
> Vais a pensar que he descubierto la pólvora pero bueno, allá cada cual con su ludopatía
> 
> ...



Muy extraño lo que están haciendo hoy, siguen subiendo estando en sobrecompra. Sin que haya ninguna mejoría real fuera de los mercados.


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (7 Abr 2020)

Sinceramente creo que estamos asistiendo a una vuelta a la normalidad en términos bursátiles. Las bolsas siempre anticipan los movimientos y tendencias de la macroeconomía. Yo invertí hace un par de semanas y , aún a fuer de no ser descartable otro achuchón a la baja, estoy satisfecho con mi compra.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Juan Ramon Jimenez dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que estamos asistiendo a una vuelta a la normalidad en términos bursátiles. Las bolsas siempre anticipan los movimientos y tendencias de la macroeconomía. Yo invertí hace un par de semanas y , aún a fuer de no ser descartable otro achuchón a la baja, estoy satisfecho con mi compra.



Esto va pa arriba!!! En tres semanas subiendo todos los días un 7% estamos en máximos históricos y en la Champions lijjj !!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Abr 2020)

Joder, yo es que alucino con algunos de vosotros.

¿Qué esperábais que iba a suceder con el "whatever it takes" de Trump y de Lagarde?

Cuando ese tipo de cosas suceden, la bolsa deja de ser el casino donde los de siempre desplumaban a pardillos y ludópatas, para pasar a ser... otra cosa. Ahora es una obra cinematográfica hollywoodiense donde nada tiene relación alguna con la realidad, sus efectos especiales barateros, con sus ficticios toboganes emocionales, su moralina barata, su happy ending, etc.

Pero aquel que crea que representa una realidad o que responde a algún valor o fuerza de mercado... lo lleva claro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esto va pa arriba!!! En tres semanas subiendo todos los días un 7% estamos en máximos históricos y en la Champions lijjj !!!



Campeones de la cuarentena, querrás decir.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Campeones de la cuarentena, querrás decir.



Pero que dices si el mercado ya lo descontó todo! En un mes el San en seis euros y Telefónica en 10!!!


----------



## noentiendonadadesde1998 (7 Abr 2020)

Santolin dijo:


> Nos Han invitado a una boda y desde hace muchos años no nos habían invitado a ninguna.
> 
> Ahora mismo estamos todos vestidos de traje, con la corbata, los zapatos relucientes y la mejor sonrisa, preparados justo a la salida de la iglesia y ya estamos echando ojo a las jóvenes asistentes que estén disponibles (aka chortinas), que si GOOGL está muy buena, que si OXY (esa la veo facilona), que si IAG la hermana fea de mi amigo que lleva haciéndome ojitos ya años....pero estamos en fase de el tirar arroz y eso. Aún es de día. Puede haber oportunidades que no han aflorado aún.
> Aún queda mucha boda por delante. Quedan el cocktail, para seguir tanteando el comportamiento de los objetivos con un vinillo en la mano. Luego nos sentarán en la mesa, musiquita y tal, mucha charla intrascendente....algo de jiji, y tu que PER tienes, deuda a corto o cuanta caja llevas...
> ...



buenísimo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero que dices si el mercado ya lo descontó todo! En un mes el San en seis euros y Telefónica en 10!!!



No me refería a la bolsa.


----------



## chortinator (7 Abr 2020)

thormansilla dijo:


> Después de más de 25 años de inversiones bursátiles es la primera vez que tengo claro que esto es un juego de trileros dominado por la gente que tiene información confidencial. Los demás a remolque lo que quiere decir palmar pasta el 95 por ciento de las veces.
> 
> Vais a pensar que he descubierto la pólvora pero bueno, allá cada cual con su ludopatía
> 
> ...



Pues por eso digo que estando intervenidos a ese porcentaje que siempre gana y que ahora han aprovechado para comprar como si no hubiera mañana, no les interesa que la bolsa vuelva a bajar. El ibex 35 ya en los 7000. No creo que en las proximas semanas baje a 6500 mas. Es mas creo uqe ya se mantendra por encima de los 7000 con alguna bajada a los 6800.

Y habla uno que ha perdido el tren cuando estuvo en los 6000 bajos


----------



## chortinator (7 Abr 2020)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Al día siguiente de crearse este hilo (10 Marzo 2020) la CEO de AMD soltó ~7 million bucks en acciones de su propia empresa:




Es que esos saben lo que hay


----------



## noentiendonadadesde1998 (7 Abr 2020)

chortinator dijo:


> Pues por eso digo que estando intervenidos a ese porcentaje que siempre gana y que ahora han aprovechado para comprar como si no hubiera mañana, no les interesa que la bolsa vuelva a bajar. El ibex 35 ya en los 7000. No creo que en las proximas semanas baje a 6500 mas. Es mas creo uqe ya se mantendra por encima de los 7000 con alguna bajada a los 6800.
> 
> Y habla uno que ha perdido el tren cuando estuvo en los 6000 bajos



Yo creo que lo vamos a ver casi en 4 cuando el coronavirus desaparezca y aparezca el problema real, cuando, no se sabe


----------



## Morenito Winter (7 Abr 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Aún me acuerdo en el año 2007 cuando yo era un estudiante pero ya me atraían las inversiones por mi hermano que se dedica a esto .
> Llego el 2008 y todo empezó a caer, subidas y bajadas pero prácticamente podiais oler en el ambiente que se estaba cociendo un mercado bajista.
> Por aquel entonces tenía unos ahorros y cada semana le insistía desesperado a mi hermano que iba a invertir y el siempre me decía “ten paciencia, si quieres ganar dinero hay que dejar los sentimientos a un lado”.
> Yo que era un cabezon empeze a invertir A MiTAD de la bajada pensando que era un crack y cuando llego el 2009 llevaba un -30% habiendo comprado barato.
> ...



La experiencia del forero le ha servido para ver que el 9 de marzo estábamos a mitad de la bajada del 20 de febrero al 23 de marzo.
Sin embargo, un mes después estamos casi al mismo nivel que el 9 de marzo. No tengo ni idea de si subirá o bajará, pero de momento parece que la caída casi vertical ya ha pasado.


----------



## ccc (7 Abr 2020)

chortinator dijo:


> Es que esos saben lo que hay



Joder, madre de dios, lo que hay que leer: 

- Intel a dia de hoy es un muerto viviente: Intel tiene 2 mercados principales: Cpus para los servidores en la nube y cpus para los ordenadores per.

# Los ordernadores personales es un sector maduro que en 10 anyos se reducira a la mitad y es que Intel va a tener que luchar con los SNAPDRAGON actuales (865) estan al nivel de los i5 (U serie) si se les quita el Turbo Boost (que claro hace que el consumo se dispare a x25 respecto a un ARM, para lograr x2, lo que claro no compensa).

# La arquitectura CISC/RISC x86 no puede competir con la RISC de ARM: Miniaturization, evolucion, sencillez, consumo,....Que Intel lleva 10 anyos prometiendo los 10mm y que no llegan (basta ver que de la nueva serie los rapidos siguen siendo los de 14mm y no los de 10mm)

# Cuidado con Apple, que a lo mejor en 3 anyos, elimina el MacBook Pro como lo conocemos a dia de hoy y lo basa en sus chips moviles: La hostia a Intel (por lo que implica) seria sideral.

# AMD, a dia de hoy, tiene una mejor arquitectura base que Intel: Internamente los de Intel estan cagados, porque por primera vez estan claramente detras de AMD: Lo peor de todo es que la nueva generacion movil de AMD esta a la altura y muchos fabricantes la van a utilizar: La hostia a Intel el anyo que viene va a ser sideral.

# Muchos proveedores de servicios del cloud ya se estan planteando internamente utilizar AMD y muchos llevan unos anyos experimentando con ARMs, pues son los que mejor consumo ofrecen.

En resumen, Intel se esta llevando hostias por todas partes:

- En servidores (cloud),
- En Gaming (claramente por delante AMD),
- En Workstation 
- En Portatiles.

Que AMD esta inflada hasta el infinito lo ve cualquiera, pero yo a dia de hoy no entiendo a la gente que tiene invertido el dinero en Intel (a menos a LP)


----------



## eldelavespa (7 Abr 2020)

Melia hotels +18% red eléctrica -0,60% ¿que coño pasa aquí? va a estallar todo, no existe la lógica.


----------



## DEREC (7 Abr 2020)

No llevamos ni un mes de caídas y ya esta todo el mundo impaciente por comprar. Los ciclos bajistas suelen durar 2-3 años, no un mes, así que paciencia.

Era evidente que el fin de ciclo alcista estaba cerca, ademas ahora se suma el coronavirus a la fiesta, un evento de cisne negro no visto en los últimos 100 años. Con lo que tenemos:

- Pandemia mundial aun arrancando en muchos paises, con posibilidad de que mute el bicho y empeore la cosa.
- Un mes lo aguanta cualquier empresa, veremos en cuando empiecen los impagos en cadena. Igual el 2008 se queda corto.
- Posible segunda ola del bicho en otoño o rebrotes en países que lo tenían controlado (p.ej Japon).

Salvo operaciones a corto plazo en las que se vaya a buscar un 5-10% yo me estaría quieto. Estamos en un ciclo bajista y creo que aunque lo del virus se solucionara por arte de magia seguiríamos cayendo.

El momento de entrar es cuando la cosa pinte realmente mal y parezca que nos viene el fin del mundo, no cuando los brokers tienen cola de nuevos inversores.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (7 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> No llevamos ni un mes de caídas y ya esta todo el mundo impaciente por comprar. Los ciclos bajistas suelen durar 2-3 años, no un mes, así que paciencia.
> 
> Era evidente que el fin de ciclo alcista estaba cerca, ademas ahora se suma el coronavirus a la fiesta, un evento de cisne negro no visto en los últimos 100 años. Con lo que tenemos:
> 
> ...



El momento de entrar ya ha pasado, ahora mismo aunque haya datos negativos, hay mas certidumbre que incertidumbre.

saludos


----------



## eldelavespa (7 Abr 2020)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> El momento de entrar ya ha pasado, ahora mismo aunque haya datos negativos, hay mas certidumbre que incertidumbre.
> 
> saludos



El momento de entrar es cuando quiebre nuestro broker  .Es comedia, ésto tiene que bajar en algún momento.


----------



## Rubioparade (7 Abr 2020)

En el Ibex veo una resistencia fuerte en 7128, no creo que la rompa con los datos económicos que quedan por venir cuando termine la crisis sanitaria.
Si la rompe puede que suba hasta la siguiente resistencia de 8000, esa ya la veo mas difícil que la rompa a corto plazo.
Esperaremos hasta donde llega el rebote.


----------



## DEREC (7 Abr 2020)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> El momento de entrar ya ha pasado, ahora mismo aunque haya datos negativos, hay mas certidumbre que incertidumbre.
> 
> saludos



O sea, que según tu nos vamos a máximos?. No lo veo y si es asi se ira todo pa a bajo otra vez. El fin de ciclo esta aquí.


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (7 Abr 2020)

Como decía en mi anterior post, la bolsa anticipa siempre los datos macro y en la actual coyuntura, a mi juicio, las bolsas mundiales - descontando lógicamente acciones de sectores muy vulnerados tales como aerolíneas, cruceros, etc. - ya han hecho suelo y se moverán a golpe de las previsibles noticias positivas que vayamos teniendo, aunque, con todo, no deja de ser un inmejorable momento para invertir y posicionarse de cara a futuro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Juan Ramon Jimenez dijo:


> Como decía en mi anterior post, la bolsa anticipa siempre los datos macro y en la actual coyuntura, a mi juicio, las bolsas mundiales - descontando lógicamente acciones de sectores muy vulnerados tales como aerolíneas, cruceros, etc. - ya han hecho suelo y se moverán a golpe de las previsibles noticias positivas que vayamos teniendo, aunque, con todo, no deja de ser un inmejorable momento para invertir y posicionarse de cara a futuro.



Record de muertos hoy en UK. Su presidente en la UCi.

Japón en lockdown porque no pueden controlar al bicho, y eso que esa gente no se toca ni con un palo.

Joder si estas son las buenas noticias. Miedo me da una semana de noticias malas. Hablaremos de walking dead en las calles supongo.


----------



## Marina (7 Abr 2020)

Cuando todo el mundo dice q esperes es el momento de entrar 

El último duro q lo gane otro

Tratar de entrar en mínimos y salir en máximos es la estrategia de los perdedores


----------



## DEREC (7 Abr 2020)

Marina dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo dice q esperes es el momento de entrar
> 
> El último duro q lo gane otro
> 
> Tratar de entrar en mínimos y salir en máximos es la estrategia de los perdedores



En Degiro deben tener avalancha de apertura de cuentas nuevas. No me parece que la gente este esperando, mas bien al contrario.


----------



## Marina (7 Abr 2020)

Cuántos en este hilo han disentido?


----------



## Leonseagal (7 Abr 2020)

Mi estrategia es a largo plazo y el 17 de marzo compre acs a 13,5 ahora veo que debería haber comprado en esa fecha más empresas que tengo en mente pero bueno si baja otra vez entraré por lo pronto estoy parado 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Marina dijo:


> Cuántos en este hilo han disentido?



Pero si está todo dios con el culo caliente para entrar ahora. Tú mismo te contestas.


----------



## Ryu (7 Abr 2020)

Yo ya he comprado. Esperaré a hacer otra compra pronto, pero creo que ya vamos para arriba.


----------



## Marina (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero si está todo dios con el culo caliente para entrar ahora. Tú mismo te contestas.



Pues casi todos hablan de esperar


----------



## Santon (7 Abr 2020)

Yo apuesto todo al Coronabicho INC.

Va a subir como un cobete !!!!


----------



## RRR (7 Abr 2020)

volatilidad,
¿entedeis?
volatilidad betillas, 
¿que es la volatilidad? 
solo hay una manera de saberlo:
entrando ahora a mercado,
cuando os coja en lado equivocado lo entendereis.


----------



## JonSebastianBach (7 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta al forero @arriba/abajo,

En el escenario de que las grandes bajadas, cuando vuelvan a abrir cortos no llegasen, o no fueran tan pronunciadas como para que se te crucen las operaciones, ¿modificarías tus precios de entrada comprando mas caro o te quedarías 100% en liquidez ad eternum?


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

JonSebastianBach dijo:


> Una pregunta al forero @arriba/abajo,
> 
> En el escenario de que las grandes bajadas, cuando vuelvan a abrir cortos no llegasen, o no fueran tan pronunciadas como para que se te crucen las operaciones, ¿modificarías tus precios de entrada comprando mas caro o te quedarías 100% en liquidez ad eternum?



Pues no lo se. Imagino que si viera senales claras de que el mercado se vuelve alcista y esto sigue para arriba, no solo modificaria precios de entrada sino toda mi cartera, y cargaria telefonicas, bancos pacos, arcelores y demas hasta arriba. Pero en base a la forma que yo tengo de ver el mercado y las senales e informacion que percibo, eso no se ha dado por ahora.


----------



## nief (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero si está todo dios con el culo caliente para entrar ahora. Tú mismo te contestas.



Ese es el mayor indicador de que no es momento.


----------



## Donetes (7 Abr 2020)

sitio


----------



## jesus88 (7 Abr 2020)

creo que esta bastante dividido entre quienes opinan que va para arriba y lo contrario.


----------



## Nefersen (7 Abr 2020)

Volverán las oscuras golondrinas
en tu balcón sus nidos a colgar,
y otra vez con el ala a sus cristales
jugando llamarán.

Pero aquellas que el vuelo refrenaban
tu hermosura y mi dicha a contemplar,
aquellas que aprendieron nuestros nombres…
¡esas… no volverán!


----------



## Rubioparade (8 Abr 2020)

Para LP me gusta Carnival Corp,(La llegue a ver la semana pasada a 8) ahora a cogido un rebote esta semana. ¿pensáis que la podríamos ver a esos niveles?.
Llevo tiempo queriendo entrar en una empresa de cruceros ya que me parece que han crecido mucho y tienen pinta de seguir haciéndolo, y me gusta esta mas que la competencia.
¿Tenéis alguna recomendación al respecto?


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Para LP me gusta Carnival Corp,(La llegue a ver la semana pasada a 8) ahora a cogido un rebote esta semana. ¿pensáis que la podríamos ver a esos niveles?.
> Llevo tiempo queriendo entrar en una empresa de cruceros ya que me parece que han crecido mucho y tienen pinta de seguir haciéndolo, y me gusta esta mas que la competencia.
> ¿Tenéis alguna recomendación al respecto?



Saves cuánto esperan gastar de caja por cada mes que estén parados todos los cruceros?


----------



## brunstark (8 Abr 2020)

Yo esta semana me quedo a 70% liquidez, el resto entré en buenos precios en Europa y hay se quedan. 
En espera a ver como va USA la semana que viene.
De esta subida no me fio un pelo, yo soy de los que creo que va a haber varias caídas mas hasta que se estabilice.
Esperaré casi seguro a los resultados del trimestre en USA y como se desarrolla la epidemia del timovirus aquí y en USA.

Si en el verano la gente se mueve esto va a dar patadón para arriba pero como sigan con los campos de confinamiento un verano sin turismo será la ruina para compañías y países como España con un PIB de putas y camareros.


----------



## Rubioparade (8 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Saves cuánto esperan gastar de caja por cada mes que estén parados todos los cruceros?



No tengo esa info, pero según ellos van a parar 30 días ( que serán muchos mas luego , yo calculo que 3 meses), luego a partir de ahí a funcionar a medio medio gas, o un cuarto y luego a levantar, los terceros trimestres son su punto fuerte.
Pero vamos que puedo estar equivocado y puede que la acción vaya a un rollo totalmente diferente a la actividad, estos días con la volatilidad que hay......

Me gustaría saber mas conclusiones


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Intenta leerte la máxima información posible de la empresa, antes de tomar ninguna decisión. Ellos estiman que cada mes parados sin cruceros gastan 1000 millones de dólares de caja. Mil kilos. Cambia esto tu forma de ver la empresa?


----------



## Rubioparade (8 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Intenta leerte la máxima información posible de la empresa, antes de tomar ninguna decisión. Ellos estiman que cada mes parados sin cruceros gastan 1000 millones de dólares de caja. Mil kilos. Cambia esto tu forma de ver la empresa?



Obviamente son números a tener en cuenta, pero pensando a largo plazo si vuelve a tocar mínimos volveré a estudiar la situación, es una acción que siempre me ha gustado para tener en cartera.

Gracias por la info.


----------



## Rendez-vous (13 Abr 2020)

Que ha pasado ahora?


----------



## stuka (13 Abr 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Aportaciones periódicas, constancia, regularidad, paciencia y desoír el ruido. No hay más. Al casino que jueguen otros.




Esa laboriosidad de hormiguita se podía aplicar durante la pasada década. Claro, siempre subía. Que gozada.

Hasta que ha bajado.



¿Cuánto habrán perdido por ahora los que estaban dentro en esa década? ¿Qué no hagan caso al “ruido” y no jueguen al “casino”, dices?

¿Y si la "recuperación" es una “U” así? I________I



¿Y si es una “L”?



¿Vamos haciendo aportaciones periódicas hasta los 25K… 50K… 100K…?



¿Para quizás quedarte sin ahorros ni empleo?


----------



## stuka (13 Abr 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Claro que lo entiendo, pero lo de los cortos y demás se lo dejo a los expertos, no juego en el intradia, lo mío es el largo plazo, comprar barato y mantener así como el tema índices, *y me a funcionado muy bien siempre*.





Te ha funcionado *en la* *década anterior.*


----------



## damnit (13 Abr 2020)

stuka dijo:


> Esa laboriosidad de hormiguita se podía aplicar durante la pasada década. Claro, siempre subía. Que gozada.
> 
> Hasta que ha bajado.
> 
> ...



dime, ¿y qué haces? ¿tenerlos en un depósito al 0%? (o quizá interés negativo) ¿compras tocho? ¿lo dejas en una cuenta corriente a que se lo coma la inflación? ¿compras latunes?

no todo el mundo es un tiburón de las finanzas como tú que obtiene rentabilidades del 489% en tiempos de crisis, ni tampoco todo el mundo tiene interés en leerse 500 informes anuales para elegir empresas en las que invertir.

Dime qué otra estrategia se te ocurre para alguien que no quiere más que proteger sus ahorros y verlos crecer al largo plazo. Cuéntanos, gurú.


----------



## stuka (13 Abr 2020)

damnit dijo:


> dime, ¿y qué haces? ¿tenerlos en un depósito al 0%? (o quizá interés negativo) ¿compras tocho? ¿lo dejas en una cuenta corriente a que se lo coma la inflación? ¿compras latunes?
> 
> no todo el mundo es un tiburón de las finanzas como tú que obtiene rentabilidades del 489% en tiempos de crisis, ni tampoco todo el mundo tiene interés en leerse 500 informes anuales para elegir empresas en las que invertir.
> 
> Dime qué otra estrategia se te ocurre para alguien que no quiere más que proteger sus ahorros y verlos crecer al largo plazo. Cuéntanos, gurú.





No has entendido nada.



He dejado muy claro que huyo de las finanzas juden y me decanto por asumir la vida sencilla sin apreturas que me ha tocado; no tengo vicios caros y detesto el lujo, me es ajeno. Sólo envidio al que puede vivir junto a la naturaleza en una casona aislada sin grandes preocupaciones. Pero ese fin no requiere de un gran capital, sino de circunstancias personales.

Unas hipotéticas ganancias en un mercado intervenido y manipulado es como jugar al casino. Cuando voy al bar a tomar un café y leer el periódico no juego a las máquinas tragaperras. Tengo muchos vicios, pero no la ludopatía.

No he hecho cursillos de inversión y no tengo ni zorra idea. Pero sé ver el bosque.

Hasta ahora han proliferado triunfadores “gurús” de las finanzas, haciendo cursillos, conferencias y videos de Jewtube…¿Dónde están ahora, cuando ha pasado la etapa alcista? Tendrías que leer *“Groucho y yo”*, de Groucho Marx, explicando la debacle de la Gran Depresión. Nada ha cambiado.

Muchos jóvenes y hastiados de la vida creerán en esos cantos de sirena que les va a liberar de una vida prosaica y gris, pero no van a conseguir nada. En el mejor de los casos –sólo por suerte- podrán ganar algún dinerillo. Pero aun así su vida transcurrirá por los mismos derroteros. Y en el peor de los casos lo perderán todo.


Respecto a la inflación…sí, es una putada ir perdiendo poder adquisitivo con el tiempo. Pero AÚN no estamos en Argentina ni en la España de Franco, en la que el único refugio era el ladrillo. Para mal o para bien AÚN estamos en el euro (con una inflación superior a la oficial), pero asumible.

Es muy sencillo: prefiero perder poco a perder mucho. Y más con los tiempos que vienen. Además, no tengo millones para invertir, por lo que las “posibles” ganancias no iban a mejorar mi vida. Mucho que perder, poco que ganar.



Finalizo: sólo conozco a dos personas (ciertamente inteligentes) que en su tiempo jugaron con la serpiente. Cuando se ha tocado el tema, me han reconocido –sotto voce- que sufrieron ciertas pérdidas y ya no están en el mundillo. Por pudor no incidí más, pero por su grave expresión intuí que los dejó tocados.


----------



## stuka (13 Abr 2020)

El oro –físico- también tiene tema.

Una cosa es su cotización oficial…y otra lo que quieran pagarte.

Quizás hemos visto demasiadas pelis de refugiados salvando el pellejo con una monedita.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## stuka (13 Abr 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


>




Y esta mierda a qué viene aquí.

¿Es para correr mis intervenciones?


----------



## Frostituto (13 Abr 2020)

damnit dijo:


> dime, ¿y qué haces? ¿tenerlos en un depósito al 0%? (o quizá interés negativo) ¿compras tocho? ¿lo dejas en una cuenta corriente a que se lo coma la inflación? ¿compras latunes?
> 
> no todo el mundo es un tiburón de las finanzas como tú que obtiene rentabilidades del 489% en tiempos de crisis, ni tampoco todo el mundo tiene interés en leerse 500 informes anuales para elegir empresas en las que invertir.
> 
> Dime qué otra estrategia se te ocurre para alguien que no quiere más que proteger sus ahorros y verlos crecer al largo plazo. Cuéntanos, gurú.



Pues mira, simplemente por fundamentales el que tenga un MSCI World ve que ahora mismo es tontería invertir (Simplemente mira su PB y PER) y que el mercado está dando bandazos laterales y no tiene pinta de que vaya a dejar de hacerlo en los próximos meses

Pero a su vez, por fundamentales también puede hacer alguna aportación al Emerging Markets

Se trata de saber dónde metes la pasta


----------



## La Enviada (13 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Pues mira, simplemente por fundamentales el que tenga un MSCI World ve que ahora mismo es tontería invertir (Simplemente mira su PB y PER) y que el mercado está dando bandazos laterales y no tiene pinta de que vaya a dejar de hacerlo en los próximos meses
> 
> Pero a su vez, por fundamentales también puede hacer alguna aportación al Emerging Markets
> 
> Se trata de saber dónde metes la pasta



Si leo bien aquí: https://www.msci.com/documents/10199/178e6643-6ae6-47b9-82be-e1fc565ededb

ahora mismo El PB del MSCI World es 2.0, el PER 15.7 y el dividendo 3%. Regalado no está pero tampoco diría que está caro. Y lo de caro o barato es en comparación con otras alternativas donde colocar el dinero. No es lo mismo un PER de 16 con los bonos de 10 años al 5% como en otras épocas que al 0-1% como ahora. Hacer compras fuertes ahora mismo es probablemente tontería por la que (en teoría) se viene encima, pero no por fundamentales. Que también tiene su gracia cuando algunos por aquí (no digo que seas tú uno de ellos) están frotándose las manos con entrar en Amazon "por fundamentales" (ahora mismo PER=89, PB=16, incluso si corrige el 50% va a seguir estando caro).


----------



## Frostituto (13 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Si leo bien aquí: https://www.msci.com/documents/10199/178e6643-6ae6-47b9-82be-e1fc565ededb
> 
> ahora mismo El PB del MSCI World es 2.0, el PER 15.7 y el dividendo 3%. Regalado no está pero tampoco diría que está caro. Y lo de caro o barato es en comparación con otras alternativas donde colocar el dinero. No es lo mismo un PER de 16 con los bonos de 10 años al 5% como en otras épocas que al 0-1% como ahora. Hacer compras fuertes ahora mismo es probablemente tontería por la que (en teoría) se viene encima, pero no por fundamentales. Que también tiene su gracia cuando algunos por aquí (no digo que seas tú uno de ellos) están frotándose las manos con entrar en Amazon "por fundamentales" (ahora mismo PER=89, PB=16, incluso si corrige el 50% va a seguir estando caro).



Y no te quito la razón, pero yo ahora mismo me guío por el hecho de:

PB * PER <= 22,5 -> Compro
PB * PER > 22,5 -> No compro

Salvo que hablemos de una Google, Amazon, Alibaba o similares, ahí hay que valorar muchas otras cosas

Por eso he hecho una pequeña compra en el Emerging Markets y hoy estoy expectante a entrar a Berkshire Hathaway que está en el umbral


----------



## ValPPCC (13 Abr 2020)

stuka dijo:


> Te ha funcionado *en la* *década anterior.*



+1
Es más creo que cuando de verdad baje la bolsa me la juego a que bajara a los 1500-1800 puntos y el problema es que para salir de ahí puede que nos pasamos años y años para recuperar los valores actuales, a la japonesa básicamente.


----------



## ValPPCC (13 Abr 2020)

damnit dijo:


> dime, ¿y qué haces? ¿tenerlos en un depósito al 0%? (o quizá interés negativo) ¿compras tocho? ¿lo dejas en una cuenta corriente a que se lo coma la inflación? ¿compras latunes?
> 
> no todo el mundo es un tiburón de las finanzas como tú que obtiene rentabilidades del 489% en tiempos de crisis, ni tampoco todo el mundo tiene interés en leerse 500 informes anuales para elegir empresas en las que invertir.
> 
> Dime qué otra estrategia se te ocurre para alguien que no quiere más que proteger sus ahorros y verlos crecer al largo plazo. Cuéntanos, gurú.



Yo que invierto 50% en índices lo que hago es lo que haces tú pero con un matiz.
Básicamente los meses de bajada suelo duplicar o triplicar si hay crash a los meses de subida.
Por ejemplo los meses de subida invierto 500 euros los meses que baja 1000 euros y por cada 10% extra de bajada otros 1000 euros, esto que hago NO es market timing y mejora la rentabilidad a largo plazo en comparación con el DCI


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (13 Abr 2020)

Yo estaba esperando un bajón bursátil que cifré en un 30%.

Ha bajado ese 30% y he comprado SP500. De momento estoy ganando. ¿Puede que baje más? Sí, es posible pero me fijé un objetivo y me ciño a él. 

Veremos cómo me sale.


----------



## La Enviada (13 Abr 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Yo que invierto 50% en índices lo que hago es lo que haces tú pero con un matiz.
> Básicamente los meses de bajada suelo duplicar o triplicar si hay crash a los meses de subida.
> Por ejemplo los meses de subida invierto 500 euros los meses que baja 1000 euros y por cada 10% extra de bajada otros 1000 euros, esto que hago NO es market timing y mejora la rentabilidad a largo plazo en comparación con el DCI



Correcto. Lo que haces funciona incluso habiendo empezado en el Nikkei en el peor momento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2020)

EEEEEEEEEH EEEEEEEEEH dijo:


> Yo estaba esperando un bajón bursátil que cifré en un 30%.
> 
> Ha bajado ese 30% y he comprado SP500. De momento estoy ganando. ¿Puede que baje más? Sí, es posible pero me fijé un objetivo y me ciño a él.
> 
> Veremos cómo me sale.



Enhorabuena, de eso se trata esto. De analizar el mercado, poner unos objetivos de entrada y ser consistente con el plan que uno tiene y no ir dando bandazos.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (13 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Enhorabuena, de eso se trata esto. De analizar el mercado, poner unos objetivos de entrada y ser consistente con el plan que uno tiene y no ir dando bandazos.



Cierto, así me lo tomo yo.

También es cierto que esto son circunstancias excepcionales, no hemos tenido ningún acontecimiento que afectara a todo el mundo desarrollado simultáneamente y la economía va a pegar un bajonazo. 

Si baja otro 30% volveré a meter pasta!!! Vivo al límite.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (13 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Enhorabuena, de eso se trata esto. De analizar el mercado, poner unos objetivos de entrada y ser consistente con el plan que uno tiene y no ir dando bandazos.



No.

Se puede tener un plan y las circunstancias obligarte a cambiarlo. Ejemplo, Buffet con las aerolíneas.

Yo entre hace 3 semanas, gano ahora alrededor de un 15/20% mi plan inicial era ya el largo plazo con inversiones periodicas a mis valores.

Ahora he visto varios indicadores que van a hacer que hoy empiece a vender hasta un 80% de todo lo que inverti hace 3 semanas y recuperar cash


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No.
> 
> Se puede tener un plan y las circunstancias obligarte a cambiarlo. Ejemplo, Buffet con las aerolíneas.
> 
> ...



Si a ti te funciona genial. Yo creo que hay que tener un plan en mente y tratar de cumplirlo. Por supuesto el plan puede cambiar y debe cambiar además. Pero a lo que me refiero es a la gente que entra sin ton ni son y no son capaces de tener ningún tipo de disciplina y parece que les quema en la mano el dinero


----------



## Rubioparade (15 Abr 2020)

Santolin dijo:


> Nos Han invitado a una boda y desde hace muchos años no nos habían invitado a ninguna.
> 
> Ahora mismo estamos todos vestidos de traje, con la corbata, los zapatos relucientes y la mejor sonrisa, preparados justo a la salida de la iglesia y ya estamos echando ojo a las jóvenes asistentes que estén disponibles (aka chortinas), que si GOOGL está muy buena, que si OXY (esa la veo facilona), que si IAG la hermana fea de mi amigo que lleva haciéndome ojitos ya años....pero estamos en fase de el tirar arroz y eso. Aún es de día. Puede haber oportunidades que no han aflorado aún.
> Aún queda mucha boda por delante. Quedan el cocktail, para seguir tanteando el comportamiento de los objetivos con un vinillo en la mano. Luego nos sentarán en la mesa, musiquita y tal, mucha charla intrascendente....algo de jiji, y tu que PER tienes, deuda a corto o cuanta caja llevas...
> ...


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (17 Abr 2020)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Esta claro que lo del virus solo acaba de empezar, es más, como toda Europa acabe como Italia esto puede durar meses, la situacion puede ir para largo. Dicho esto, yo mis aportaciones a los fondos indexados las voy a mantener.
> 
> En estos momentos es tambien importante buscar empreasas con buenos productos y market caps pequeños que no esten influencadas por el ruido del mercado.



Indexados de renta variable o de fija? Porque si estas de acuerdo con el OP pero metes a variable... no es un poco contradictorio?


----------



## Rubioparade (21 Abr 2020)

Aún habrá que esperar algo más de caída vista la situación


----------



## Anuminas (21 Abr 2020)

Bastante mas que tu y usando mi dinero no solo en un chat bocachancleando, por eso tengo los webs de invertir en las bajadas, que por cierto algunas acciones ya me han subido un 25-30% y las he vendido, el resto las mantengo que menudos chollos que hay.


----------



## Anuminas (22 Abr 2020)

El IBEX no lo toco casi, pero entre a Enagas y Aena que me siguen pareciendo buen precio aun hoy, ya fuera hay muchisimas oportunidades Disney, Airbus, coca cola, Federal Realty Investment, google, te pongo de los buenos y seguros, pero hay muchas mas con algo mas de riesgo y potencial como Carnival.

Por opciones y empresas cojonudas a precios buenísimos no sera


----------



## Pesado (22 Abr 2020)

Yo cada vez tengo menos claro que el S&P vaya a bajar mucho más...a la mínima noticia positiva sube como la espuma.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (22 Abr 2020)

Forex, M1.

Café, colirio y a coger ondas.

Para los muy machos.


----------



## gelo2 (23 Abr 2020)

Algunos mercados han descontado la recesión más que otros, y la gran bolsa americana por su sobreponderacion y los estimulos de la FED pues reciben mucha pasta si las noticias no son malas.

Pero vamos el petroleo casi revento y laa bolsas solo bajaron un 4% despues de todo el rebote. Parece que ese 35% 40% de caida sea ya el descuento de la recesion.

Es dificil de creer que la bolsa no baje mas, pero a dia de hoy es lo que hay. De todos modos estoy de acuerdo que no ea momento ds meterse, al menos no con todo ni mucho menos.

Y como haya rebrote...


----------



## Frostituto (23 Abr 2020)

gelo2 dijo:


> Algunos mercados han descontado la recesión más que otros, y la gran bolsa americana por su sobreponderacion y los estimulos de la FED pues reciben mucha pasta si las noticias no son malas.
> 
> Pero vamos el petroleo casi revento y laa bolsas solo bajaron un 4% despues de todo el rebote. Parece que ese 35% 40% de caida sea ya el descuento de la recesion.
> 
> ...



Compras semanales de alguna buena empresa que tenga un precio justo de compra + Compras semanales de alguna ganga

Esa es la estrategia. Manteniéndose siempre líquido, pero a su vez entrando


----------



## Jamie Dimon (23 Abr 2020)

gelo2 dijo:


> Algunos mercados han descontado la recesión más que otros, y la gran bolsa americana por su sobreponderacion y los estimulos de la FED pues reciben mucha pasta si las noticias no son malas.
> 
> Pero vamos el petroleo casi revento y laa bolsas solo bajaron un 4% despues de todo el rebote. Parece que ese 35% 40% de caida sea ya el descuento de la recesion.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien estoy pendiente de ese posible rebrote cuando se vaya reabriendo y tenga que haber un segundo confinamiento. Ahi si veo un nuevo suelo... pero a la vez me estoy poniendo nervioso al no haber comprado nada con mas de 6 cifras en liquidez. Mi plan es indexarme, no voy a comprar acciones sueltas, pero no acabo de ver el momento.


----------



## White calvin (23 Abr 2020)

Que pereza leer a los cuñaos. Yo invierto donde me sale de los huevos asustaviejas


----------



## tremenk (23 Abr 2020)

El Calvin dijo:


> Que pereza leer a los cuñaos. Yo invierto donde me sale de los huevos asustaviejas



No entiendo si te da pereza leer opiniones de otras personas entonces porque las lees? Sabes que esto es un foro?

No se, me parece un acto de una persona retrasada sin faltarte...y luego encima comentarlo... si... un comentario un poco pobre pero no esperábamos nada mejor de una persona como tu..

Creo que la gente en este hilo no te esta poniendo una pistola en la cabeza para invertir en X valores o que no inviertas. Pero puede ser que tengas esa percepción, que no me extrañaría al ser una persona con un IQ muy bajo.


----------



## rober713 (24 Abr 2020)

Quedan todavia nuevos minimos

- todavia no ha habido claudicacion de los alcistas
- me sale en las cuentas otra onda a la baja
- tal como esta la bolsa ahora muestra una salida de la recesion en V, de V nada, cuando se den cuenta de que V nada otro arreon para abajo

todo esto hablando de indices "serios", el Ibex es un circo


----------



## La Enviada (4 May 2020)

El Eurostoxx cayendo un 4% y el S&P500 unas décimas. Oh, qué sorpresa. Que por fundamentales Europa está barata y tal. Como si en estos tiempos eso le importase a alguien. Los mercados, que son "libres" y "eficientes".


----------



## Nefersen (4 May 2020)

Don't bet against America.


----------



## ElCuervo (24 May 2020)

El Gurú de Burbuja.info


----------



## ValPPCC (24 May 2020)

ElCuervo dijo:


> El Gurú de Burbuja.info
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 328842



Lo publique el 9 de marzo, si quieres puedes comprar este martes mismo que estará al mismo nivel que el 9 de marzo, lo dije bien claro,
NO es momento de entrar en bolsa, esos dias estábamos en torno a los 2800-2900 puntos y al final acabó bajando hasta los 2100-2200 (bajo a esos niveles UNICAMENTE por el pánico, un pánico que solo a parado la QE ilimitada de la fed)luego no era momento de entrar en bolsa.
Ojo, a día de hoy sigo manteniendo lo mismo.
En el corto plazo creo que seguiremos en un lateral-subida pero quien no quiera ver lo que se viene es su problema y su dinero.
De verdad crees que la bolsa bajo en 2 semanas y media un 35% y ahora ha pasado y es todo happy flower?
Ojalá el virus muriera mañana mismo y que la bolsa se recuperará porque la situación mejora en realidad pero desgraciadamente no estamos ante esa situación, hoy tendremos en mayo(baja prevalencia) otros 90k infectados.


----------



## Serpe1 (25 May 2020)

Alguien invertirá en un etf inverso?


----------



## desev (25 May 2020)

Serpe1 dijo:


> Alguien invertirá en un etf inverso?



Yo tengo entendido que un etf inverso reproduce aceptablemente la variación intradía, pero, según avanzan los días, el grado de volatilidad -altísimo- distorsiona en tu contra, ya que el valor base se plantea cada día de forma distinta a si hubiese sido una acción -si has perdido, al día siguiente partes de un valor base menor y no "recupera el valor" equivalentemente aunque la bolsa vuelva a caer hasta el nivel donde estaba inicialmente-. Esto también ocurriría con cualquier etf apalancado.

Teniendo en cuenta que se suman alta volatilidad + distorsión interdías del etf inverso + normalmente los inversos suelen ser doble apalancado, todo junto conlleva que solo te sirven para ponerte a corto en periodos breves de tiempo, lo cual no creo que sea la lógica en la que nos estamos basando de "en algún momento del próximo año probablemente caigan las bolsas".

Disclaimer; desde la barra del bar todo lo que diga.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 May 2020)

¿Qué forma tendrá la salida de la crisis? Las nueve opciones que estudian los líderes


----------



## Serpe1 (26 May 2020)

Qué opinan de la empresa canadiense Enbridge $ENB de midstream?
el resultado q1 de la empresa fue negativo; sin embargo lo veo como una opción de compra si llega a bajar la acción a $26 viendo los resultados del q2. Tiene un ratio debt/eqt 1.12, diría que es algo alto, pero igual la consideraría.
Qué piensan?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (26 May 2020)

¿Qué cojones "no era el momento"? ERA, PRECISAMENTE EL PUTO MOMENTO.

Esta semana el IbexPaco por encima de 7000 bien holgadito.


----------



## Nefersen (26 May 2020)

Hay que esperar a que todos los índices rompan los máximos históricos. 

Entonces es el momento de invertir.


----------



## Concursante (26 May 2020)

Veremos a ver que pasará cuando se deje de imprimir y de comprar deuda, fue buen momento para comprar, pero ¿habrá alguno mejor de aqui a 2 años?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 May 2020)

En España no invertiría hasta julio mínimo y en EEUU hasta después de las elecciones.


----------



## tataratt (28 May 2020)

EEUU está inyectando dinero al ritmo de $2.000.000.000 a la hora.


----------



## ValPPCC (27 Sep 2020)

Aprovecho para poner rango de fechas noviembre-marzo 2021.
Este va a ser el primer matchball en el que es probable que volvamos y profundicemos los mínimos de marzo.
Solo puedo decir que si quieres ganar dinero de verdad hay que tener paciencia (entiendo como paciencia poder esperar meses o años)
2023 fecha limite colapso(olvidaros de mad max y magufadas varias).


----------



## safiboss (27 Sep 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Aprovecho para poner rango de fechas noviembre-marzo 2021.
> Este va a ser el primer matchball en el que es probable que volvamos y profundicemos los mínimos de marzo.
> Solo puedo decir que si quieres ganar dinero de verdad hay que tener paciencia (entiendo como paciencia poder esperar meses o años)
> 2023 fecha limite colapso(olvidaros de mad max y magufadas varias).



Ponte corto si lo ves tan probable, no dejes de ganar dinero...


----------



## stuka (27 Sep 2020)

Sólo sois unos ludópatas con ínfulas.

Al menos, los que se la juegan al casino no echan mierdas de ladrillos para justificar su vicio.


----------



## eyeoftiger (27 Sep 2020)

safiboss dijo:


> Ponte corto si lo ves tan probable, no dejes de ganar dinero...



Como Antoni...


----------



## JmDt (27 Sep 2020)

Volatilidad en la bolsa es la oportunidad para la inversion en valor en largo plazo.

El que tenga cash que lo meta en un fondo indexado o uno gestionado activamente en renta variable y que espere de 5 a 10 años antes de vender.




Eso si de un gestor independiente que tenga su patrimonio invertido en el y con las mas bajas comisiones que pueda obtener (sobre todo en los indexados)


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Sep 2020)

La cosa está muy malita, hay que tener paciencia. Mucha


----------



## ValPPCC (28 Oct 2020)

PLAN sin cambios, mismo rango de inversion.
Recordatorio : 500ml casos diarios (28/10/2020)
Aumento probabilidad confinamiento total o parcial poblacion europea y EEUU
El mercado cuenta con victoria de trump independientemente de las encuestas (Creo que ganara)

Creo que en los proximos meses vamos a ver una cifra diaria de entre 500-1 millon de casos con entre 10-15 mil muertos diarios.
Creo que los gobiernos llegados a un punto van a esconder las cifras de infectados y muertos para que no cunda el panico.
Creo tambien actualmente el confinamiento de la poblacion, los gobiernos van a ser mucho mas exigentes para llegar a declarar un nuevo confinamiento a nivel europeo y EEUU.
Dicho esto dire que veo con bastante probabilidad que al final , con las cifras que tendremos al final nos tendran que confinar, calculo que en enero-febrero a mas tardar.
No va a ser agradable.
Solo falta un cisne negro para que empieze todo a caer.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (28 Oct 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> PLAN sin cambios, mismo rango de inversion.
> Recordatorio : 500ml casos diarios (28/10/2020)
> Aumento probabilidad confinamiento total o parcial poblacion europea y EEUU
> El mercado cuenta con victoria de trump independientemente de las encuestas (Creo que ganara)
> ...



A este cantamañanas ni caso. No ha dado ni una. Recomendó no entrar en bolsa en marzo cuando fue el mejor momento de la historia para entrar. Ahora xq baja la bolsa un poco, q era de esperar por los rebrotes vuelve a dar consejos. Ahora dice q va a ganar Trump cuando todas las encuestas dicen q va a ganar biden. Y yo creo q va a ganar biden. 

Vuelve a la cueva oráculo de pega q no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## ValPPCC (28 Oct 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> A este cantamañanas ni caso. No ha dado ni una. Recomendó no entrar en bolsa en marzo cuando fue el mejor momento de la historia para entrar. Ahora xq baja la bolsa un poco, q era de esperar por los rebrotes vuelve a dar consejos. Ahora dice q va a ganar Trump cuando todas las encuestas dicen q va a ganar biden. Y yo creo q va a ganar biden.
> 
> Vuelve a la cueva oráculo de pega q no tienes ni puta idea.



Un poco payaso si que eres si.
El mejor momento dice.......sin palabras.
Cuando lo dije el sp estaba en los 3000 puntos y acabó bajando hasta los 2200.
El mejor momento no ha llegado pero tú a lo tuyo, lo quieres todo ya y no tienes paciencia.
No tengo una bola de Cristal, hago suposiciones en base a la información de la que dispongo.
Hace cuatro años le pasó lo mismo a trump y acabo ganando, creo que este año va a pasar igual, y si al final no gana pues en parte mejor, mayor bajada en los mercados.
Tu escala de inversión se limita a ver el presente y ese será tu mayor fracaso si pretendes invertir.
Acaso la razón por la cual bajaron las bolsas está resuelta?
Pd: si que invertí (un 25%)


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 Oct 2020)

El SPX esta bajo control a base de impresora , esta caida ocurriria si o si , es fin de mes y toca rebalanceo de manos grandes, solo que algo mayor por el efecto panico. USA en cero coma estar para arriba again, aunque quizas pueda caer algo mas . Europa hasta que no le de tambien a la impresora como hizo en la crisis financiera no hay nada que hacer . Parece que el año que viene le dara algo, quizas si los cierres continuan y la cosa se ponen chunga se tengan que reunir los dirigentes europeos en reuniones domingueras como ocurrio en el 2008/9 para tomar decisiones rapidas. Asi que hasta que no les afecte al bosillo a nuestros amigos del norte en España las vamos a pasar putas. 

Vamos que si quereis ayudar a la economia española , italiana y fracesa , no hay mas que enviar unos autobuses de infectos verbeneros de erasmus por esos paises que obstaculizan el plan de reconstruccion.


----------



## javiwell (29 Oct 2020)

Cuanto más baja el IBEX 35, más preponderan las eléctricas e Inditex en la composición del índice.

Comprar ahora con el propósito de esperar 15 años podría ser muy interesante. 

Si va a bajar 500 puntos más o va a subir a 7000 la semana que viene no tengo ni la más reputa idea y el que diga que sí que se apueste sus pelotas si quiere.


----------



## Veloc (29 Oct 2020)

Compañías interesantes y dividenderas como Enagás o REE van enfilando camino hacia mínimos de marzo. Las tendré en el radar. El resto del IBEX, como que no.


----------



## White calvin (29 Oct 2020)

Ahora es para entrar en corto, a partir de marzo ya puedes ir a largo


----------



## Aqua Toffana (29 Oct 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Ahora es para entrar en corto, a partir de marzo ya puedes ir a largo



Bueno, ahora hay de vez en cuando algún caramelo para entrar y olvidarte.


----------



## Rexter (29 Oct 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Compañías interesantes y dividenderas como Enagás o REE van enfilando camino hacia mínimos de marzo. Las tendré en el radar. El resto del IBEX, como que no.



Compañías interesantes durante gobiernos interesantes. Pero compañías con inportante particiación estatal (sobre todo REE) con el gobierno que tenemos...

Hay dividenderas en países con bajas o nulas retenciones que les dan mil vueltas, sibre todo por estar en países serios y no en España.

Y tenía pensado entrar en ambas. Pero me iré a empresas "similares" del extranjero. Que el gobierno de España ya ha dicho que los inversores somos los malos y que no nos quieren. Que este es un país de funcionarios y paguiteros.


----------



## Veloc (29 Oct 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> Compañías interesantes durante gobiernos interesantes. Pero compañías con inportante particiación estatal (sobre todo REE) con el gobierno que tenemos...
> 
> Hay dividenderas en países con bajas o nulas retenciones que les dan mil vueltas, sibre todo por estar en países serios y no en España.
> 
> Y tenía pensado entrar en ambas. Pero me iré a empresas "similares" del extranjero. Que el gobierno de España ya ha dicho que los inversores somos los malos y que no nos quieren. Que este es un país de funcionarios y paguiteros.



Tengo en radar usano = AT&T, pfizer, j&j, glaxo (ADR). Las espero pacientemente. En cuanto a las españolas no te quito la razón, los políticos influyen negativamente en esas cías, que en condiciones normales son buena inversión = cash flows estables, monopolios...


----------



## White calvin (29 Oct 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Bueno, ahora hay de vez en cuando algún caramelo para entrar y olvidarte.



Yo tengo varias pendientes a que lleguen al precio que me he marcado, eso si las del ibex muy atractivas tienen que ser para entrar que les entre ahora Yo con comunistas en el gobierno no invierto lo mismo compro una endesa y me la nacionalizan


----------



## Aqua Toffana (29 Oct 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Yo tengo varias pendientes a que lleguen al precio que me he marcado, eso si las del ibex muy atractivas tienen que ser para entrar que les entre ahora Yo con comunistas en el gobierno no invierto lo mismo compro una endesa y me la nacionalizan



En el IBEX ni de coña me meto. 

Ni de coña vamos.


----------



## javiwell (10 Nov 2020)

Vaya parece que sí que era buen momento de invertir en el ibex 35


----------



## element (11 Nov 2020)

yo no me fio de esta euforia por la vacuna que como a muchos otros me ha pillado de sorpresa.

Prefiero esperar hasta el lunes antes de tomar decisiones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Tengo una cartera con casi 30 valores que compré a partir de Marzo del 2020 (tras la gran caida). Tenía un par de ellas mas que he ido vendiendo, siempre ganando dinero.

Ahora mismo tengo todo en verde excepto por 8 valores. Los que tengo en rojo estan todos por debajo del 10%, y casi todos estan entre un 1-3%. Entre los que tengo en verde tengo 4 a mas de un 20% (Airbus a casi 40%), 3 entre un 10-20%, 4 entre un 5-10%, y el resto todos, sin excepción, por encima del 1%.

Además de eso, como mi cartera es de mas de un 80% de dividendos, eso es lo que llevo cobrado en lo que va de año. Algunos pagan una vez al año, otros dos, otros tres, y otros cuatro. Mis dividendos suelen estar entre el 4-7% (no me gusta comprar empresas que den mas o menos de ese valor).

No soy futurólogo ni Guarren Bufé. Mi objetivo es ganarle un 4% anual a mis ahorros, lo cual suelo conseguir sin demasiado problema. Si sumamos los beneficios de ventas con los dividendos dudo que haya tenido un solo año donde no le haya ganado entre un 5-10% a mis ahorros.

Lo que hago:
- Tener una cartera con una mayoría absoluta de empresas que den dividendos.
- Tener casi en exclusivo empresas que estén operando desde hace años.
- Diversificar sin prestar atención a pandemias, guerras, o eventos puntuales.
- No tener demasiadas empresas (máximo 50, ideal es 25-30) pero tratar de estudiarlas bien y saber donde me meto.
- Mirar fundamentales y aplicar sentido común.

Lo que NO hago:
- Ibex35. No tengo nada ni pienso tener nada.
- Entrar cuando ya han entrado todos.
- Tomarme la bolsa como si fuera un casino y yo un ludópata. No añado dinero a valores en pérdidas "para cuando se recuperen" ni vendo rápido en ganancias "por si pierdo el beneficio".


----------



## porcospin (11 Nov 2020)

Pues si los adivinos del hilo en el momento que decian que ibex ni tocar, se hubieran se metido a muchísimos valores le habrían sacado un 20% de beneficios, no esta mal para menos de 2 meses  

Otra cosa es que el objetivo se tener el dinero invertido y olvidarse por años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

Me alegro un montón. Mas o menos estamos en la misma línea, y de hecho yo tengo Xiaomi que empecé a comprar a 1.4 y ya ves donde esta ahora. Y de hecho tengo intención de deshacerme de algunas compritas que hice llevado por la emoción. Por ejemplo, hoy 99.99% me voy a deshacer de Shell que la compré bastante bien de precio pero no acabo de ver su futuro. Creía que si, pero al final resulta que no, y no me quiero arriesgar.

15 empresas me parece poco, pero ahí hablamos de detalles mínimos. Yo quisiera entre 20 y 35 (ahora tengo casi 30). Seguramente a finales de año me quede con 25. Quizás suba a 40 en los próximos años, pero no mas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Pues si los adivinos del hilo en el momento que decian que ibex ni tocar, se hubieran se metido a muchísimos valores le habrían sacado un 20% de beneficios, no esta mal para menos de 2 meses
> 
> Otra cosa es que el objetivo se tener el dinero invertido y olvidarse por años.



Y si te hubieras metido en Tesla cuando estaba a 100 euros, o en Amazon...

El Ibex35 es, precísamente, 35 empresas. Mi cartera ahora mismo tiene casi 30 valores individuales. ¿Cuántas de esas 35 empresas Españolas han subido mas de un 20%? ¿10? Comprenderás que, en una bolsa con 35 valores, el concepto de "muchísimos" me provoca una sonrisa.

Ahora mismo tengo en mi cartera 6 de mis casi 30 valores a mas de un 20%. Pero ahora viene la gracia: A día de hoy el 90% de mi cartera son empresas con dividendos, y de ese 90% exceptuando un par de empresas de "utilities" y Airbus que ha cancelado dividendos este año, ninguna da menos de un 4%.

El que quiera opinar que se saque la polla y salte al ruedo. Por mi parte, tanto ganadores como perdedores los que se saquen la polla tienen mi respeto.


----------



## porcospin (11 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Y si te hubieras metido en Tesla cuando estaba a 100 euros, o en Amazon...
> 
> El Ibex35 es, precísamente, 35 empresas. Mi cartera ahora mismo tiene casi 30 valores individuales. ¿Cuántas de esas 35 empresas Españolas han subido mas de un 20%? ¿10? Comprenderás que, en una bolsa con 35 valores, el concepto de "muchísimos" me provoca una sonrisa.
> 
> ...



Acabo de darme cuenta de que mal uso el termino IBEX y acostumbro a referirme también a valores del mercado continuo. Es incorrecto pero creo que lo hacen más foreros, ya que rara vez se usa el otro termino en el foro. Pero por ciertos hilos es obvio que hay foreros invirtiendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Acabo de darme cuenta de que mal uso el termino IBEX y acostumbro a referirme también a valores del mercado continuo. Es incorrecto pero creo que lo hacen más foreros, ya que rara vez se usa el otro termino en el foro. Pero por ciertos hilos es obvio que hay foreros invirtiendo.



Mis comentarios, mientras no sean respuestas a insultos, no van con connotaciones personales. Son simplemente comentarios dando o quitando la razón.

En otras palabras, no pasa nada.

Lo que quería decir es que es muy fácil hablar como quien tiene una bola mágica y al final la razón la tiene el dinero. Mi cartera total, a día de hoy, tiene mas dinero que cuando empecé, y esa es mi respuesta. Mi respuesta es que la suma de mis valores mas mis dividendos NETOS sale en verde. Pero mas importante que eso es que, como hacen muchos otros foreros, con razón o sin ella exponemos nuestras posiciones explicando los motivos. Al igual que otros foreros yo tengo mi propio hilo (el de los dividendos) donde cualquiera puede debatir o discutir mis posiciones. Y además a finales de año publicaré mi cartera dividendera y mis ideas para el 2021.

Y repito mi premisa: *Solo el que se saca la polla y muestra su cartera (no hace falta datos exáctos, con decir "yo he comprado x" me sobra) tiene el derecho de criticar. Los demás, Pacos de barra de bar. Y a quien le joda ya sabeis, abrir cuenta y arriesgarse.*

Y no hablo por tí.


----------

